# Herf in the New Year in Vacaville, CA



## Ratters

Well, almost the new year. How about January 12 at Lil' Havana? I've never smoked there but I buy from there about once a month and they do have a nice lounge, which will be warmer than my sunroom or garage.

Here's the info:

Lil' Havana
1011 Mason Street, Suite 1 
Vacaville, CA 95688

Hours:
Monday - Saturday 10am to 8pm
Sunday 10am to 6pm
(707) 447-8678

http://www.lilhavanacigars.com/

Anyone up for it, say 1pm? Lots of places to do lunch before or dinner after, whichever people prefer. :ss


----------



## jjefrey

I'm in.

Anyone else?


----------



## bobarian

Me!:tu


----------



## jjefrey

No one else?

Where's all the Norcal people?


----------



## bobarian

Smokey Bob where are you???:ss Amshel, we are not too far away!:tu


----------



## Darrell

Sounds good to me. Count me in. I will see if Mike is down to roll with me. :tu


----------



## Darrell

So, are we going to be able to smoke our own shit? I don't mind buying stuff, mind you. I am not buying a HERF's worth of smokes though. Ya know?


----------



## doctorcue

I think I can make this. Let me pencil this SOB in the calendar.


----------



## Darrell

doctorcue said:


> I think I can make this. Let me pencil this SOB in the calendar.


I gotta go through Dublin to get to Vacaville. I can pick you up. :tu


----------



## doctorcue

Darrell said:


> I gotta go through Dublin to get to Vacaville. I can pick you up.


Should I be concerned if I saw this sticker on Darrell's bumper?


----------



## bobarian

doctorcue said:


> Should I be concerned if I saw this sticker on Darrell's bumper?


I think I would be concerned whether or not he had the sticker.:dr


----------



## jjefrey

bobarian said:


> I think I would be concerned whether or not he had the sticker.:dr


:tpd:


----------



## Ratters

Darrell said:


> So, are we going to be able to smoke our own shit? I don't mind buying stuff, mind you. I am not buying a HERF's worth of smokes though. Ya know?


I don't think you have to buy anything but it's probably good form to pick up a stick or two.


----------



## Darrell

doctorcue said:


> Should I be concerned if I saw this sticker on Darrell's bumper?


You got a pretty mouth...

:r:bn


----------



## doctorcue




----------



## doctorcue

Hey all,

Any update on this? I was wondering if the shop has enough room for all of us? Perhaps someone can call the shop to say a large group will be coming in? I'd hate for us to show up just to get the cold shoulder from the staff for hanging out so long.


----------



## Ratters

doctorcue said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Any update on this? I was wondering if the shop has enough room for all of us? Perhaps someone can call the shop to say a large group will be coming in? I'd hate for us to show up just to get the cold shoulder from the staff for hanging out so long.


The lounge is relatively small. I told the guy we'd have a group coming and asked if we needed a reservation and he said to just show up. If the group becomes to big we can just do it at my house. We'll see how many we get as it gets closer.


----------



## Darrell

Bump for the Nor Cal/Bay Area gorillas. :tu


----------



## Kondour

I'll be able to make it from Sacramento. This is my first Herf, and i can't wait. Look forward to meeting all of you!
Derek


----------



## jjefrey

This is shaping up nicely.

Looks like we'll have quite a few members in attendance:tu


----------



## Darrell

Yeah, what say you Ratters? Is your B&M going to be able to seat all of us?


----------



## Amshel

I might be able to make it. Hope to make a good impression, especially since this'll be my first herf too!


----------



## bobarian

Looks like we have 7-9:ss


----------



## Darrell

Amshel said:


> I might be able to make it. Hope to make a good impression, especially since this'll be my first herf too!


It's better to **** up at this HERF than one of mine, we will lock you in my shed if you act like a dick or something at my house. :r

I kid, I kid.


----------



## jjefrey

Darrell said:


> I will lock you the shed with me at my house. :r


Better watch out for Darrell. J/K:r


----------



## Darrell

jjefrey said:


> Better watch out for Darrell. J/K:r


:r

Bastard. :tg


----------



## bobarian

Amshel said:


> I might be able to make it. Hope to make a good impression, especially since this'll be my first herf too!


That would be great! :tu No worries Sonny.

My first impression of Darrell was that he was a dick! Seems first impressions are mostly right!:tu:ss:r:chk


----------



## Darrell

bobarian said:


> My first impression of Darrell was that he was a dick! Seems first impressions are mostly right!:tu:ss:r:chk


Hey Bob...

**** OFF!

:r


----------



## tzaddi

I am penciling it in. About a 2.5 hour drive without crossing any bridges. 165 miles, straight shot. What the heck is up with Smokey Bob, he has me concerned, since he didn't show up for his own birthday party I will give a definite answer within the week. Is there a river nearby so I can sleep in my van down by it?


----------



## bobarian

tzaddi said:


> I am penciling it in. About a 2.5 hour drive without crossing any bridges. 165 miles, straight shot. What the heck is up with Smokey Bob, he has me concerned, since he didn't show up for his own birthday party I will give a definite answer within the week. Is there a river nearby so I can sleep in my van down by it?


Wow! Too cool the legendary tzaddi! It would be great if you could make it!:tu:ss:chk

At the last herf Smokey Bob was talking about going up to Oregon to winter in his RV. But they have internet in Oregon and we havent heard from him. 

There are lots of places to park the van or if you feel like driving a bit farther you can always stay at my place in Napa, I've got an extra room.:tu


----------



## jjefrey

I checked Smoky Bob's profile. He last loged on 12-25. Maybe Darrell and the shed scared him off.:r


----------



## tzaddi

bobarian said:


> Wow! Too cool the legendary tzaddi! It would be great if you could make it!:tu:ss:chk
> 
> At the last herf Smokey Bob was talking about going up to Oregon to winter in his RV. But they have internet in Oregon and we havent heard from him.
> 
> There are lots of places to park the van or if you feel like driving a bit farther you can always stay at my place in Napa, I've got an extra room.:tu


Legendary sounds cool. This could increase my legendary status or expose me for the poser I am. 

The Napa room sounds good, most gracious offer. That would make it easy to drive back the next day, I shall PM you soon. If I come I will bring treats.


----------



## Darrell

I hope Bob is OK, I make fun of him a bunch, but I do like the guy a lot.


----------



## Amshel

To be honest, the twelfth is two days before the start of Spring Semester and I _should _be preparing. Then I think about it and realize that this would be a great way to start the second half of the year, no? See you guys there, barring any unmentionable circumstances like... say being locked in someone's shed :hn.


----------



## bobarian

To quote Flounder from Animal House, "THIS IS GONNA BE GREAT!":tu


----------



## Ratters

Talked to the guy there today, said we'd have about ten. He said no problem as long as we could find somewhere to sit. :ss Seemed more than happy to have us there.


----------



## Ratters

And where the hell is hoax?


----------



## Darrell

Ratters said:


> And where the hell is hoax?


In Europe or something.


----------



## Darrell

New year, bump. :tu


----------



## gamayrouge

99.98% that I'm in like sin. Got a buddy at work willing to trade days off! :ss


----------



## tzaddi

Ratters said:


> Talked to the guy there today, said we'd have about ten. He said no problem as long as we could find *somewhere to sit*. :ss Seemed more than happy to have us there.


So should I bring along a small folding chair, just in case? Does this place have snackage or more importantly a beverage department?


----------



## Darrell

tzaddi said:


> So should I bring along a small folding chair, just in case? Does this place have snackage or more importantly a beverage department?


:r

I have the sinking feeling this is not going to work. I know for sure, I'm coming with 2 dudes. That's 3, plus Ratters, Bob, and Richard. That's 6, then we have like 5 other dudes saying they should be there. It's going to be ugly if we get there and their isn't enough seats or worse if someone beats us there. Just my :2.


----------



## jjefrey

tzaddi said:


> So should I bring along a small folding chair, just in case? Does this place have snackage or more importantly a beverage department?


I'm pretty sure thats a no on the snackage, and a no on the beverages.


----------



## Ratters

Darrell said:


> :r
> 
> I have the sinking feeling this is not going to work. I know for sure, I'm coming with 2 dudes. That's 3, plus Ratters, Bob, and Richard. That's 6, then we have like 5 other dudes saying they should be there. It's going to be ugly if we get there and their isn't enough seats or worse if someone beats us there. Just my :2.


Well, we could still do it at my house if you guys would rather. It'll just be a lot colder and you gotta be OK with two big dogs. 

I think if the number is around 10, we'll be OK. I think the drinks and snacks are BYO at the place.


----------



## bobarian

I think we may be close to the B&M's capacity. Lets count off if you are 90% sure you will be able to make it. We still have a week to go in case we need to move to the house of the GIANT dogs!:ss

1) bobarian


----------



## Darrell

*1) Bob
2) Darrell
3) Mike
4) Matt*


----------



## Amshel

90% sounds about right for me.

1) Bob
2) Darrell
3) Mike
4) Matt
5) Sonny


----------



## tzaddi

I am pretty sure that it is on for me...

1) Bob
2) Darrell
3) Mike
4) Matt
5) Sonny
6) Richard


----------



## Ratters

1) Bob
2) Darrell
3) Mike
4) Matt
5) Sonny
6) Richard
7) Steve


----------



## gamayrouge

1) Bob
2) Darrell
3) Mike
4) Matt
5) Sonny
6) Richard
7) Steve
8) Tam


----------



## jjefrey

1) Bob
2) Darrell
3) Mike
4) Matt
5) Sonny
6) Richard
7) Steve
8) Tam
9) Jeff


----------



## Kondour

1) Bob
2) Darrell
3) Mike
4) Matt
5) Sonny
6) Richard
7) Steve
8) Tam
9) Jeff
10) Derek


----------



## Darrell

****, is this week over yet. Let's HERF!


----------



## Smokey Bob

1) Bob
2) Darrell
3) Mike
4) Matt
5) Sonny
6) Richard
7) Steve
8) Tam
9) Jeff
10) Derek
11) Smokey Bob


----------



## Darrell

Smokey Bob said:


> 1) Bob
> 2) Darrell
> 3) Mike
> 4) Matt
> 5) Sonny
> 6) Richard
> 7) Steve
> 8) Tam
> 9) Jeff
> 10) Derek
> 11) Smokey Bob


Holy ****ing shit. Look who it is!

I called you the other night, thanks for returning my call. Bastard. :tg


----------



## bobarian

Smokey Bob!!!!!!!

Where have you been? Its great to hear from you. We were all worried.:tu


----------



## Ratters

OK, looks like we are probably past the limit of comfortably fitting in the shop. Soooo, everyone is welcome to come have it at my place. I live right near the 680/80 junction in Fairfield, about a minute off the freeway. PM me for directions.

I'm not a drinker so I won't have much booze here, maybe some beers, but if people want to bring some drinks and snacks that would be great. I do have a small set of chips for those who would like to play some cards. Should be plenty of room for everybody in the sun room. Just dress warm cause it's been rather chilly. :ss


----------



## Amshel

Cross me off the list boys. What a terrible son I am! I barely realized that the twelfth is my Dad's birthday. I can't let my old man down so I'm out. Though I'd like to wish you all a very healthy, happy, and herfin' new year, yeah! 

Aaaaand trust me, I'm going to make it up at the next herf, I will! Really, honest, truly. I just hope you guys invite me again...

So to:
1) Bob
2) Darrell
3) Mike
4) Matt
5) Richard
6) Steve
7) Tam
8) Jeff
9) Derek
10) Smokey Bob

Thanks and forgive my absence. I know you'd like to grill a newbie so give it all to Kondour.


----------



## Ratters

I noticed that my last post might be easy to miss and it won't let me edit the original post so:

CHANGE OF LOCATION to my house. PM for directions.

Oh, and I do have a gas grill for anyone who wants to grill anything. And I have a couple ashtrays but if someone *cough Darrell cough* wants to bring a big ashtray that would be great. :ss

Oh, and sorry you wont be able to make it Sonny. Happy bday to your dad.:bl


----------



## Kondour

Amshel said:


> Cross me off the list boys. What a terrible son I am! I barely realized that the twelfth is my Dad's birthday. I can't let my old man down so I'm out. Though I'd like to wish you all a very healthy, happy, and herfin' new year, yeah!
> 
> Aaaaand trust me, I'm going to make it up at the next herf, I will! Really, honest, truly. I just hope you guys invite me again...
> 
> So to:
> 1) Bob
> 2) Darrell
> 3) Mike
> 4) Matt
> 5) Richard
> 6) Steve
> 7) Tam
> 8) Jeff
> 9) Derek
> 10) Smokey Bob
> 
> Thanks and forgive my absence. I know you'd like to grill a newbie so give it all to Kondour.


YAY!! Grill the Newbie, should i come in full medieval body armor? I'll bring beer and some grub. Can't wait considering this will be my first Herf!!


----------



## dwhitacre

My wife said I could Herf!

Do you have room for one more?


----------



## dwhitacre

On second thought two Darrell's at one Herf may be pushing it. That is a lota LL's. Just kidding!


----------



## bobarian

dwhitacre said:


> My wife said I could Herf!
> 
> Do you have room for one more?


Always room for more. Just PM Ratters for directions to his house. Welcome aboard.:tu


----------



## Darrell

dwhitacre said:


> Do you have room for one more?


No.  :r



Ratters said:


> I have a couple ashtrays but if someone *cough Darrell cough* wants to bring a big ashtray that would be great.


I'll bring the big stinky. Don't get attached to it, it's coming home with me. :r


----------



## Ratters

Darrell said:


> I'll bring the big stinky. Don't get attached to it, it's coming home with me. :r


We'll see. 

And yeah, bring whatever ya want folks. I'll have a couple snacks and sodas, but don't expect much.


----------



## jjefrey

Amshel said:


> Cross me off the list boys. What a terrible son I am! I barely realized that the twelfth is my Dad's birthday. I can't let my old man down so I'm out. Though I'd like to wish you all a very healthy, happy, and herfin' new year, yeah!
> 
> Thanks and forgive my absence. I know you'd like to grill a newbie so give it all to Kondour.


Sorry you wont be able to make it. See you at the next Herf.


----------



## Darrell

Ratters said:


> We'll see.
> 
> And yeah, bring whatever ya want folks. I'll have a couple snacks and sodas, but don't expect much.


I'll bring my pistol to ensure their is no mistake it's coming back with me.


----------



## bobarian

Darrell said:


> I'll bring my pistol to ensure their is no mistake it's coming back with me.


Trust me bro, he's got you WAY out gunned!:tu


----------



## Darrell

bobarian said:


> Trust me bro, he's got you WAY out gunned!:tu


I only need one. I'm an expert marksman. :tu


----------



## dwhitacre

What kind of drinks do you like to go with your smokes. I"ll bring some!

I like either Port or BAILEYS® with coffee.:cf

Any favorite beers?:al


----------



## Darrell

dwhitacre said:


> Any favorite beers?:al


Guinness.


----------



## bobarian

dwhitacre said:


> What kind of drinks do you like to go with your smokes. I"ll bring some!
> 
> I like either Port or BAILEYS® with coffee.:cf
> 
> Any favorite beers?:al


Bring whatever you like. We are not a picky bunch(except the other Darrell):r


----------



## Darrell

bobarian said:


> Bring whatever you like. We are not a picky bunch(except the other Darrell):r


Nobody asked you, Asian Bob. :tg  :r


----------



## bobarian

Darrell said:


> Nobody asked you, Asian Bob. :tg  :r


Wakakaka, I'm gonna put some nice ISOM bands on some of the sticks from my $0.50 wheel for you.:gn


----------



## Darrell

bobarian said:


> Wakakaka, I'm gonna put some nice ISOM bands on some of the sticks from my $0.50 wheel for you.:gn


LOL, not like I won't be able to spot that. You ****. :r


----------



## Ratters

Well, I've only had five people so far PM me. I really wish I could edit the title and first post. Hopefully people are gonna check and see that it moved. I do have a couple friends that are gonna show too.


----------



## dwhitacre

Maybe we could take a little trip down to your B&M once we get settled in?

I would mind exploring it.


----------



## bobarian

Ratters said:


> Well, I've only had five people so far PM me. I really wish I could edit the title and first post. Hopefully people are gonna check and see that it moved. I do have a couple friends that are gonna show too.


I think Darrell is bringing a gang with him. Smokey Bob is on the road. I sent out a mass PM so everyone should know.:tu


----------



## Darrell

bobarian said:


> I think Darrell is bringing a gang with him. Smokey Bob is on the road. I sent out a mass PM so everyone should know.:tu


Matt and Mike will be with me. :tu


----------



## gamayrouge

PM sent. Awaiting reply for the super secretive rendezvous point.

What's the start and end time btw? Anyone?


----------



## Darrell

gamayrouge said:


> What's the start and end time btw? Anyone?


Start time is 1300. Dunno about "end" time. :tu


----------



## gamayrouge

Darrell said:


> Start time is 1300. Dunno about "end" time. :tu


Roger, Roger. :ss


----------



## bobarian

Darrell said:


> Start time is 1300. Dunno about "end" time. :tu


My clock dont have no 13 on it! Where can I get one of those new fangled thingy's?:tu


----------



## tzaddi

bobarian said:


> My clock dont have no 13 on it! Where can I get one of those new fangled thingy's?:tu


Join one of our nations military organizations.


----------



## Ratters

Thanks Bob for sending out the PMs.

Start time is 1:00pm and finish is whenever people feel like leaving.

If people want to take a trip out to the B&M it's a nice little shop. It's about 20 minutes from my place.


----------



## doctorcue

Hey Ratters,

Thanks for the hospitality. Unfortunately I'm not going to be able to make it. I have a project at work that is requiring me to work over the weekend. Have a good time and smoke it up fellas! I want to see that Herf-edition Stinky filled up!


----------



## dwhitacre

Do we have an actual head count of who will be at the Herf? Helps with plans for goodies.


----------



## hoax

Sorry I can't make it. 

Today is my wife's birthday and we were going to have a get together for her next Saturday but she decided that she wants to do it this Saturday instead.


----------



## Darrell

hoax said:


> Sorry I can't make it.


Oh darn. :r


----------



## Smokey Bob

Hooray...

I made it back to Davis in one piece.

My apologies to those who were concerned about my absence, I suffered a personal loss and needed to deal with it.

I am lookiing forward to seeing you all tomorrow.

Robert


----------



## bobarian

Good to have you back Bob, note that the location of the herf has been changed. :tu


----------



## Darrell

Smokey Bob said:


> Hooray...
> 
> I made it back to Davis in one piece.
> 
> My apologies to those who were concerned about my absence, I suffered a personal loss and needed to deal with it.
> 
> I am lookiing forward to seeing you all tomorrow.
> 
> Robert


You're who again? :r

:bn


----------



## Ratters

hoax said:


> Sorry I can't make it.
> 
> Today is my wife's birthday and we were going to have a get together for her next Saturday but she decided that she wants to do it this Saturday instead.


Tell Steph there's no better way to celebrate than with some smoke. 

Sorry you can't make it. Next time. :ss

I think the head count so far is around ten with folks from the board and a couple friends coming over.


----------



## Kondour

schweeet! Tomorrow fella's.. fun times to be had. Looking forward to it.


----------



## jjefrey

ONLY ONE MORE DAY!!!!!!!

LOOKING FORWARD TO MEETING SOME NEW GORILLAS.


----------



## dwhitacre

I'm too excited to sleep!!!


----------



## dwhitacre

dwhitacre said:


> I'm too excited to sleep!!!


Sorry... It's from a Disneyland commercial. Thought it might be funny.:chk


----------



## Darrell

dwhitacre said:


> I'm too excited to sleep!!!


:r

Sorry fellas, Mikey and I won't be able to make it. We both scored jobs at the B&M and today was the only day we could train before we had to work next week. I plan to host a HERF in Feb, I will keep you guys posted. Sorry for the last minute canx, I was looking forward to hanging out with everyone and meeting my other brother Darrell.


----------



## dwhitacre

Darrell said:


> :r
> 
> Sorry fellas, Mikey and I won't be able to make it. We both scored jobs at the B&M and today was the only day we could train before we had to work next week. I plan to host a HERF in Feb, I will keep you guys posted. Sorry for the last minute canx, I was looking forward to hanging out with everyone and meeting my other brother Darrell.


Seriously???

That's too bad! Maybe we can meet up in February!

Congrats on the new job at the B&M! "Your journey is now complete!"


----------



## Ratters

Darrell said:


> :r
> 
> Sorry fellas, Mikey and I won't be able to make it. We both scored jobs at the B&M and today was the only day we could train before we had to work next week. I plan to host a HERF in Feb, I will keep you guys posted. Sorry for the last minute canx, I was looking forward to hanging out with everyone and meeting my other brother Darrell.


Dude, you suck.

:ss

Have fun at the new job. :tu

And hey, you guys could still head up afterwards. With some 'inventory'.


----------



## Darrell

Ratters said:


> Dude, you suck.
> 
> :ss
> 
> Have fun at the new job. :tu
> 
> And hey, you guys could still head up afterwards. With some 'inventory'.


Oh yeah, I'll talk to Mike after we get done. Thanks Steve! :tu


----------



## bobarian

We will miss you Darrell and Mikey. 

But its Herfin Time!!!!!


----------



## Ratters

Cool Darrell. I'm sure we'll be going for awhile.  I'm gonna try and set a personal record today. I've never done more than three cigars in a day. And only two of those were really full sized. But I've been doing two a day all week for training purposes.


----------



## jjefrey

bobarian said:


> We will miss you Darrell and Mikey.
> 
> But its Herfin Time!!!!!


:tpd:

This is gonna rock :chk


----------



## Darrell

Ratters said:


> Cool Darrell. I'm sure we'll be going for awhile.  I'm gonna try and set a personal record today. I've never done more than three cigars in a day. And only two of those were really full sized. But I've been doing two a day all week for training purposes.


Noob. :r


----------



## bobarian

Ratters said:


> Cool Darrell. I'm sure we'll be going for awhile.  I'm gonna try and set a personal record today. I've never done more than three cigars in a day. And only two of those were really full sized. But I've been doing two a day all week for training purposes.


Wakakaka, training for a herf! Now that's dedication!:ss


----------



## dwhitacre

Time to get our Herf on!!!

I'm leaving Chico in a few minutes!!!:z


----------



## tzaddi

Well it looks like if I was going to be there I would be leaving Redding now. It doesn't look like it's going to happen for me. As a consolation to help rid me of my guilt for overcommitment I offer each an every attendee a prize package if they PM their address, no lie 

Have a great time, i"ll be thinking happy (smokey) thoughts. :ss


Tzadi is wussing out, I knew he would.....:tpd:


----------



## gamayrouge

*I'm late! I'm late!*

Good thing this Herf is relatively close to home! See you guys soon!

I'll have to meet you some other time tzaddi!


----------



## dwhitacre

I got back to Chico from the Vacaville Herf!

Thank you Ratters for hosting this event! You are a great host!

I enjoyed meeting a great bunch of gorillas!

Thank you for the great bunch of new sticks. I can't wait to try each and every one of them!

I had a really wonderful time and smoked some very nice stogies!

I can't wait until the next Herf. I know Darrell wants to host the next one in February. I would love to host one sometime up here in Chico and have a nice tour and lunch at Sierra Nevada Brewery.

Thanks again Nor Cal Gorillas!!!


----------



## Ratters

It was great to meet you Darrell. Make sure and thank the wife for the cookies. 

Thanks everyone, that was a really good time. Man, it was amazing how it got so late so quick. And other Darrell, everyone was here till 11:30, I think you coulda made it. 
Thanks Bob for coming over and helping set up and for the cigars and the lighter. And thanks everyone for what you brought to share, it's amazing what a generous group we have here. Can't wait till next time. :ss

BTW- 6 cigars, a new personal best. :tu That Camacho Liberty was a great way to start too, thanks Bob. :ss I hope I don't have a hangover in the morning. :hn:chk


----------



## Kondour

It was great to meet you all and want to thank each one of you.
*Steve:* Thanks for hosting this great herf, and thank you for the great smokes including the Camacho Triple Maduro, Camacho Candela, and another Camacho i think it was the Coyolar. Thank you again.. always good to meet another smoker, biker. Great guy!
*Eric: *Not yet a gorilla, but he was fun to have around and share stories with. Very informative on multiple topics throughout the early evening. Thanks for coming out and Answering the door since Steve is crippled lol :chk
*Bob: *Thank you for the Cask strengh and 
the other 5 goodies that you gave me. I'm sure i'll like them all. That Punch was very good early in the evening and a perfect short smoke. Glad to finally meet you, had a great time shooting the breeze, Puff pass with an amazing cuban, talking,and smokin' those stogies. Thanks again.:ss
*Darrell: *Awesome to meet another local newbie, Your a great guy and very chill and fun to talk with. Definetly had some one liners today during the herf, and still to this moment, i still chuckle. Glad to meet you and those cookies were delicious. Thanks to you and your wife.
*Jeff:* Thank's for coming out, glad to meet my first NST buddy. Thank you for doing my first NST trade with me, and i love the smokes you gave me in return including that Graycliff Crystal... very smooth and delicous smoke. Probably my favorite of the night right beside the triple maduro from Steve. Thanks for those chips and soda's, they came in handy latter in the evening.
*Tam:* Nice to meet you, always like hearing your stories, including the one about the duty free gars... great guy, great stories, and overall great guy even though he felt a little ill after smoking 5+ cigars lol. Great having you and thanks for coming out.

Overall i really enjoyed myself and enjoyed every moment of this Herf. A great time with great guys and great smokes... what more can one ask for? Thanks to all of you!!
My smokes for the night include:
Padron- 64 Maduro
Graycliff- Crystal
Camacho- Triple Maduro
Camacho- Candela
Camacho- Coyolar
Punch-???
Had a great time, and lets doing it again in the near future. 
Derek


----------



## gamayrouge

Wow! I had a great time today even if I did show up a bit late. You guys are a wonderful bunch and thank you for the smokes and the company! It was a pleasure to meet you guys and I look forward to our next meeting! I should have more cigars to share then :ss

A great big Thanks! to steve for hosting the Herf :tu



Kondour said:


> even though he felt a little ill after smoking 5+ cigars lol.


Edit: Thanks for reminding Derek. You know your handle should start with a "C" and there's no "U" right? :r


----------



## bobarian

Great herf guys! It was great meeting new gorillas and seeing old friends. :tu

Thanks a bunch to Steve(Ratters) for hosting us all! Sorry to those who could not make it, hope to see you all soon. :ss


----------



## weak_link

Howdy again guys- and hello to those I didn't get to meet- this is Eric and glad to join up with you guys. Easily one of the best days I've had in recent memory and the only disappointing part was having to leave so early.

I kinda got inspired last night when I got home and bought one of these:










Also, I'd like to tell each and every one of you how unhappy I am that you introduced me to cigarbid. It's taken every ounce of willpower in my body not to go crazy and load up on great smokes. There is a great deal goin' on my favorite g2's right now. Uh-o...:ss

Thanks Steve for hosting such a great event and introducing me to one of the nicest group of guys I've met in a long time. Can't wait for the next one!
:mn


----------



## dwhitacre

Nice Humi!!!

And welcome to the Club!!!

Be sure to tell me how that Dona Flor turns out!:ss


----------



## Kondour

Nice Humidor. If you have questions seasoning it or calibrating the hygromter, this is the place to ask... or just bug ratters. He's deserves to be bugged since he got me hooked on those camacho Triple Maduro 6x60. By the way Ratters, a box of the triples will be at my doorstep early next week... thanks for hooking me.


----------



## dwhitacre

I still haven't smoke the Triple!

How was it Kondour?


----------



## weak_link

dwhitacre said:


> Nice Humi!!!
> 
> And welcome to the Club!!!
> 
> Be sure to tell me how that Dona Flor turns out!:ss


Thanks~ I was so fired up by the time I got home I couldn't resist.

As far as that Dona Flor goes- I'm looking forward to it so much that I really want to be sure I've got a big chunk of time to relax and really savor the flavor.

Again, thanks so much for all the gifting all the around and especially Ratters for hooking me up with my new favorite but too expensive to smoke Graycliff Original Red & Oliva V.

Did I mention I'm sucking into a bidding war on the G2's? :r


----------



## Amshel

Wow! Seems to have been like a great herf. I feel sorry for missing this one, but I had to stick it out with the old man's birthday. I'll definitely try to make it to the next one, for sure.

And I'll bring goodies... :tu


----------



## Kondour

dwhitacre said:


> I still haven't smoke the Triple!
> 
> How was it Kondour?


Amazing! a 2+ hour smoke. Ratter said that people say that the triple is one dimensional, but that one dimension is very very good. Very tasty Cigar, and will have a box sometime next week. It's that good. When you smoke it, let me know what you think, because i loved it.


----------



## dwhitacre

Thanks for the mini review. I am looking forward to the 90+ pictures of your next!:r

I will let you know how mine turns out!

I am sorry I had to leave early. It sounds like things were just getting interesting.


----------



## jjefrey

bobarian said:


> Great herf guys! It was great meeting new gorillas and seeing old friends. :tu
> 
> Thanks a bunch to Steve(Ratters) for hosting us all! Sorry to those who could not make it, hope to see you all soon. :ss


:tpd: It was great meeting everyone. Especially the new gorillas.

Thanks Steve for hosting such a great event. :tu


----------



## jjefrey

weak_link said:


> Howdy again guys- and hello to those I didn't get to meet- this is Eric and glad to join up with you guys. Easily one of the best days I've had in recent memory and the only disappointing part was having to leave so early.
> 
> I kinda got inspired last night when I got home and bought one of these:
> 
> Also, I'd like to tell each and every one of you how unhappy I am that you introduced me to cigarbid. It's taken every ounce of willpower in my body not to go crazy and load up on great smokes. There is a great deal goin' on my favorite g2's right now. Uh-o...:ss
> 
> Thanks Steve for hosting such a great event and introducing me to one of the nicest group of guys I've met in a long time. Can't wait for the next one!
> :mn


Hey Eric,

It was great meeting you at the herf.

Welcome to Club Stogie.

Nice job on the humidor, it's all down hill from here.


----------



## weak_link

jjefrey said:


> Hey Eric,
> 
> It was great meeting you at the herf.
> 
> Welcome to Club Stogie.
> 
> Nice job on the humidor, it's all down hill from here.


Likewise. :tu

I'm a little afraid of myself knowing I will have room for 150 smokes in that thing. I decided that since I hadn't turned the tv in my office on but twice in the last year, a humi would look much better on top of that cabinet.

Some weenie is trying to take my g2's on cigarbid. Jerk. :c


----------



## dwhitacre

weak_link said:


> Likewise. :tu
> 
> I'm a little afraid of myself knowing I will have room for 150 smokes in that thing. I decided that since I hadn't turned the tv in my office on but twice in the last year, a humi would look much better on top of that cabinet.
> 
> Some weenie is trying to take my g2's on cigarbid. Jerk. :c


Keep your eye on the g2's because I want another at the next Herf, they are so smoooth!:ss


----------



## bobarian

weak_link said:


> Some weenie is trying to take my g2's on cigarbid. Jerk. :c


The nice thing about Cbid is that there always will be another lot of the same smokes, usually every week or so. :tu


----------



## jjefrey

weak_link said:


> Likewise. :tu
> 
> Some weenie is trying to take my g2's on cigarbid. Jerk. :c


Don't go crazy trying to get them. The will up again next week. Some people will bid things crazy high. Be careful not to get caught up in it.


----------



## dwhitacre

Hey you guys notice my ring gauge (RG) went up considerably because of a real fruit cake thread (which is now closed). The thread went on for 18 pages. A guy requested more Ring Gauge and people went crazy. They lowered his ring gauge into the minus and he quit the board (I think). I wrote something funny so "I reaped all the benefits"!

I am so new to all this that it really doesn't matter to me. But it does matter to my wife.:r

Check it out:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=130439


----------



## bobarian

dwhitacre said:


> Hey you guys notice my ring gauge (RG) went up considerably because of a real fruit cake thread (which is now closed). The thread went on for 18 pages. A guy requested more Ring Gauge and people went crazy. They lowered his ring gauge into the minus and he quit the board (I think). I wrote something funny so "I reaped all the benefits"!
> 
> I am so new to all this that it really doesn't matter to me. But it does matter to my wife.:r
> 
> Check it out:
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=130439


Looks like you got a big whack from a vet! Grats! If you click on Control Panel at the top you can see who boosted you and why. I always try to send out a thanks when I get a pop, even though its kind of a silly thing that only the girls go for. :r:chk


----------



## dwhitacre

Hella funny, Bob!!!:r


----------



## Ratters

Eric, don't go crazy buying 150 cigars, it'll really only hold about 50 normal size cigars.  And damn man, I have that same humidor sitting on my dining room table still in the box, you coulda just stolen it. And listen to Jeff about the bidding.

Kondour- did you get them through cigarwarehousehouston.com? I'm glad you enjoyed it, now I'm expecting a full review WITH PICTURES next week. 

Jeff, thanks for coming, it was great to have you, sorry you had to leave early. 

Tam, hope you were feeling OK this morning. I must admit to feeling a bit *off* this morning. Nothin a little hair of the dog didn't fix. :ss

Darrell, hopefully next time you can stay longer. Next time feel free to crash over and leave in the morning, if the wife'll go for it. 

Bob, thanks again, and for the rg.

Looking forward to seeing everyone at Darrell's next month and maybe we'll do another at my house in March. :tu


----------



## weak_link

Well I did end up with the box o' 25 G2's for $91 which breaks me down to $3.64/stick. I had been paying six and three quarters for 'em local so I'm happy. I've used ebay for years so I learned not to get into bidding war lessons a while back. I figured 3.75/stick was wehre I was going to max out on this one b4 I pulled the plug. Lucky for me, I barely made it. I was just playin' with the bidding-war comment 'cuz I know it's super easy to get sucked in.

Of course I had to throw in a Fiver of 5 Vegas double coronna's...to be like Ratters and "save on shipping." :r See...talk about sucked in. :al


----------



## dwhitacre

weak_link said:


> Well I did end up with the box o' 25 G2's for $91 which breaks me down to $3.64/stick. I had been paying six and three quarters for 'em local so I'm happy. I've used ebay for years so I learned not to get into bidding war lessons a while back. I figured 3.75/stick was wehre I was going to max out on this one b4 I pulled the plug. Lucky for me, I barely made it. I was just playin' with the bidding-war comment 'cuz I know it's super easy to get sucked in.
> 
> Of course I had to throw in a Fiver of 5 Vegas double coronna's...to be like Ratters and "save on shipping." :r See...talk about sucked in. :al


Congratulations!!! You took a digger!!! Down the slope you go!!!


----------



## dwhitacre

Ratters said:


> Darrell, hopefully next time you can stay longer. Next time feel free to crash over and leave in the morning, if the wife'll go for it.


Thanks for the invite!:tu

Maybe next time I can stay longer. I have family in the Bay Area that I can stay with. I just don't like leaving Heather alone with the baby over night. He'll be older soon, then I may not feel so bad.

Thanks again!


----------



## Kondour

Yes Darrell watch for that hundred picture thread about the Drew Estate Egg. Should be interesting and entertaining. I'm going to write up a review of the Camacho Triple after i smoke another one and can provide some crappy pics so i can avoid the smilies that say this "thread is useless without pictures" lol.
Ratters I did order from cigarwarehousehouston.com and the member price was sooooo cheap. $140 shipped to my door for a box of 18 6x60.. Thanks, you saved me alot of money.

Derek


----------



## Ratters

No problem. Now that you have the membership he does have some awesome prices on other brands as well, especially the 601s and Pepins. But I'm sure you'll show restraint.


----------



## Kondour

Ratters said:


> No problem. Now that you have the membership he does have some awesome prices on other brands as well, especially the 601s and Pepins. But I'm sure you'll show restraint.


Yeah the membership is great, atleast 2-3 dollars cheaper than his regular prices. Its nice and I'm going to be spending some money at that site through the next couple weeks. I wont show any restraint... just so easy to tell myself that i need these smokes before my membership runs out lol. Click to buy is bad... just bad, thus my willpower to not buy goes down the tubes and end up with boxes at my front door lol.


----------



## dwhitacre

Kondour said:


> Yeah the membership is great, atleast 2-3 dollars cheaper than his regular prices. Its nice and I'm going to be spending some money at that site through the next couple weeks. I wont show any restraint... just so easy to tell myself that i need these smokes before my membership runs out lol. Click to buy is bad... just bad, thus my willpower to not buy goes down the tubes and end up with boxes at my front door lol.


Just remind yourself that groceries are not as necessary as having a full humi and a nice smoke. Remember to take your vitamins! :r

Remember the chewables are cheaper, or One-a-Day!:r


----------



## weak_link

dwhitacre said:


> Just remind yourself that groceries are not as necessary as having a full humi and a nice smoke. Remember to take your vitamins! :r
> 
> Remember the chewables are cheaper, or One-a-Day!:r


No joke, 24 packs for $2.99. When I was a sophomore @ SFSU I can say I put down several of these bad boys to make room for more important thing...at the time it was beer.

Nothing wrong with suffering for your art.


----------



## weak_link

ps// Bob all my non-smoking were very impressed when I mentioned you brought a 50 yr pre-embargo Cuban to the party for the group pass. 
What a treat and the experience makes for great for a great conversation piece. :ss 

Up tonight will be one of the Fuente's Tam graciously gifted me.:tu


----------



## dwhitacre

weak_link said:


> No joke, 24 packs for $2.99. When I was a sophomore @ SFSU I can say I put down several of these bad boys to make room for more important thing...at the time it was beer.
> 
> Nothing wrong with suffering for your art.


Dude!!! Classic!!!:r

You can call it Top Ramen... I call it Top Yummin'!!! :dr


----------



## jjefrey

weak_link said:


> No joke, 24 packs for $2.99. When I was a sophomore @ SFSU I can say I put down several of these bad boys to make room for more important thing...at the time it was beer.
> 
> Nothing wrong with suffering for your art.


Been there and done that. :r


----------



## dwhitacre

Done a lot of that!!!


----------



## Kondour

Dam this top ramen is sooo good right now. You can't beat a nice hot bowl of it. LOL that was so funny.. i have like 3 boxes in my pantry and i bought them all for like 3 bucks. Cigars and ramen and a nice women makes one great night  ahh the college life!


----------



## Ratters

Ha you losers, eating Top Ramen.
I only do Cup O Noodles.

 :chk


----------



## Kondour

damn ratters, high class... do you have to throw your wealth of cup o noodles in my face? Jesus, not all of us have cup o noodles!:r


----------



## dwhitacre

Guys have you checked out Ramenbid.com?

Now Kondour can save on both!!!:r


----------



## weak_link

Kondour said:


> Dam this top ramen is sooo good right now. You can't beat a nice hot bowl of it. LOL that was so funny.. i have like 3 boxes in my pantry and i bought them all for like 3 bucks. Cigars and ramen and a nice women makes one great night  ahh the college life!


Dude you are paying WAY too much for your ramen. A full case should be setting you back no more than $4.00- stay outta those bidding wars on ramenbid....it'll be the end of you.


----------



## dwhitacre

On a more serious note...

I am coming down to Hercules for the weekend. Leaving either late on Thursday or early Friday from Chico. Is anyone up for a quick herf?

I have an appointment at like 1:00 pm on Friday down there and the rest of my time is pretty much free. My mother in-law said she is fine with people coming over or... whatever...

Let me know if any brother gorillas are available!


----------



## weak_link

Let me see if I can get a hall pass but I'd be into it for sure.:ss


----------



## dwhitacre

weak_link said:


> Let me see if I can get a hall pass but I'd be into it for sure.:ss


Just let me know!!!

Maybe we can check out Steve's (and Eric's) B&M?


----------



## jjefrey

dwhitacre said:


> On a more serious note...
> 
> I am coming down to Hercules for the weekend. Leaving either late on Thursday or early Friday from Chico. Is anyone up for a quick herf?
> 
> I have an appointment at like 1:00 pm on Friday down there and the rest of my time is pretty much free. My mother in-law said she is fine with people coming over or... whatever...
> 
> Let me know if any brother gorillas are available!


I should be available, depending how my week goes. Although Hercules is right next door' I'm pretty sure I can make time. :tu


----------



## dwhitacre

jjefrey said:


> I should be available, depending how my week goes. Although Hercules is right next door' I'm pretty sure I can make time. :tu


Alright Jeff!!!

Things are beginning to happen.

I will PM my cell phone number to whoever is interested.


----------



## weak_link

I'd be willing to travel to Hercules or Vacaville- either one is about 45 minutes from me. Hell, I'll travel farther if I get the green light from the spousal-unit.

My local shop is a total joke. Unless you enjoy Havana Honey's and various infused cigars. Half the humidor is flavored stuff.

The one great thing I have to say about the place is they carry the G2, which you know I enjoy so I have to thank them for that at least.

I stopped by BevMo on the advice of y'all @ the herf and it turns out that they have a better and more diversified selection than the "B&M," and I use that term loosely in this case. Picked up a single Monte Cristo Robusto and paid way too much but at least I know I'll enjoy the stogie.

ps// on account of Daryl saying he likes wine with cool labels I bought a bottle of 'Dog Tail' cab purely because I liked the label. If you read my review I'm sure you can tell my pooch is my pal so I figured 'why not?' Turns out for $6 it's a lot better than much more expensive bottles of wine I've tasted, and quite frankly stoked about it. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## Kondour

I'd be down for a quick herf. Keep me posted.
Derek 
Ramembid.com whore


----------



## Ratters

Yeah, I'd be down for something Saturday if possible. Keep me posted.


----------



## dwhitacre

Kondour said:


> I'd be down for a quick herf. Keep me posted.
> Derek
> Ramembid.com whore


Ramenbid.com whore!!! I love it!!! I'm laughing my ars off!!!:r


----------



## bobarian

I'm clear Saturday. Was going to go down to SJ, but I dont think my special package will be in yet to deliver. Just lmk the details.:tu Its been such a long time since I herfed, I really need a smoke!:ss


----------



## gamayrouge

Ouch! Hometown too! I'm not sure I'll be able to make this one guys! I gotta work 10 consecutive days after that 4-day weekend. Please feel free to leave packages of condolences with my parents. Oh, and don't mind the dirty glares they give you for dropping off cigars. :r

I am usually out the door before 3, so give me a holler, I might be able to stop by!


----------



## dwhitacre

gamayrouge said:


> Ouch! Hometown too! I'm not sure I'll be able to make this one guys! I gotta work 10 consecutive days after that 4-day weekend. Please feel free to leave packages of condolences with my parents. Oh, and don't mind the dirty glares they give you for dropping off cigars. :r
> 
> I am usually out the door before 3, so give me a holler, I might be able to stop by!


I'll tell them you'll be smoking 'em in the shower!:r


----------



## gamayrouge

dwhitacre said:


> I'll tell them you'll be smoking 'em in the shower!:r


No! Don't do that, then they'll have positive confirmation of the burning smell coming from my room! :hn :r


----------



## dwhitacre

gamayrouge said:


> No! Don't do that, then they'll have positive confirmation of the burning smell coming from my room! :hn :r


Are you burning candles? Incense? Your bath-towel?

What were you smokin' an ACID? 

You were! You were smoking and ACID cigar! OMG


----------



## gamayrouge

i tried to smoke a cao flavored that a friend sent me. it didn't work out between us. i set her down in my ash tray 3/4 of an inch in. Couldn't take that smell.


----------



## dwhitacre

weak_link said:


> I'd be willing to travel to Hercules or Vacaville- either one is about 45 minutes from me. Hell, I'll travel farther if I get the green light from the spousal-unit.
> 
> My local shop is a total joke. Unless you enjoy Havana Honey's and various infused cigars. Half the humidor is flavored stuff.
> 
> The one great thing I have to say about the place is they carry the G2, which you know I enjoy so I have to thank them for that at least.
> 
> I stopped by BevMo on the advice of y'all @ the herf and it turns out that they have a better and more diversified selection than the "B&M," and I use that term loosely in this case. Picked up a single Monte Cristo Robusto and paid way too much but at least I know I'll enjoy the stogie.
> 
> ps// on account of Daryl saying he likes wine with cool labels I bought a bottle of 'Dog Tail' cab purely because I liked the label. If you read my review I'm sure you can tell my pooch is my pal so I figured 'why not?' Turns out for $6 it's a lot better than much more expensive bottles of wine I've tasted, and quite frankly stoked about it. Thanks for the inspiration.


I for got to mention I love Dog Tail wine. I have a bottle of red and already drank a bottle of white. That's how I roll with wine. Buy a bottle of red and a bottle of white (same label) if available.

Maybe I will try that with stogies - buy a natural and a maduro.


----------



## dwhitacre

Are we talking a Saturday (day) herf or a Saturday (night) herf?

I am coming down early on Friday. I have appointment at 1 pm and then I am free. 

Let me know what you guys think?


----------



## Ratters

dwhitacre said:


> Are we talking a Saturday (day) herf or a Saturday (night) herf?
> 
> I am coming down early on Friday. I have appointment at 1 pm and then I am free.
> 
> Let me know what you guys think?


Afternoon would probably work best for me, but I'm pretty open.


----------



## bobarian

...the day destroys the night
Night divides the day
Tried to run
Tried to hide
Break on through to the other side:tu

Anytime after noon Saturday is good for me. Just tell me whether to head south or east.:ss


----------



## dwhitacre

So far it sounds like saturday afternoon!!! :tu


----------



## Ratters

Just want to toss it out that my house it available too if you don't want to impose on the MIL.


----------



## dwhitacre

That is very generous!

My MIL has a mean little rat dog that bites everyones feet and would probably cause people a lot of grief. Nasty.


----------



## weak_link

I just got the green light to offer up our place for the afternoon.

We have a cool propane fire pit that makes for nice cigar smokin' if anyone is interested.

Here is a MAP of where Brentwood is since most people aren't quite sure.

Only issue would be if it rains or is freezing out. We can always hit the garage but it's not nearly as pleasant as the not so great outdoors.


----------



## dwhitacre

weak_link said:


> I just got the green light to offer up our place for the afternoon.
> 
> We have a cool propane fire pit that makes for nice cigar smokin' if anyone is interested.
> 
> [/SIZE][/SIZE]


Sweet!!!

Do you have enough chairs?


----------



## weak_link

dwhitacre said:


> Sweet!!!
> 
> Do you have enough chairs?


Heh- that was the scene of the last Ratters/ w_l meetin' so we only had two. 

Well I've four of those white things but the cushions are, er, kinda soaked from the rain so it would be strap city. I could have Ratters bring the chairs we used at his house though. I do have two of those and another folding chase lounge dealerbopper so I think we'd be covered. The fire pit sits about 4 and I don't mind sitting on the grass in the lounger but it's just an option to throw out there.

If we do come here be sure to bundle up.


----------



## Ratters

OK, which one of you ****ers did it. 

You know who you are and what you did.

My revenge will be swift and merciless when I find out who. :gn




Oh, and I can bring chairs if we head to Erics. :ss


----------



## weak_link

How about some ash trays, too. If you guys roll this way. Still willing to drive.


----------



## bobarian

Ratters said:


> OK, which one of you ****ers did it.
> 
> You know who you are and what you did.
> 
> My revenge will be swift and merciless when I find out who. :gn


Wakakaka! Not me bro, I'm not that stupid! Must have been one of those precocious newbies! Sounds like someone got you good, cant wait to see the return fire! Someone may need a cooler!:r


----------



## Ratters

bobarian said:


> Wakakaka! Not me bro, I'm not that stupid! Must have been one of those precocious newbies! Sounds like someone got you good, cant wait to see the return fire! Someone may need a cooler!:r


Ok, got my sights on Derek then, he's young and impulsive enough.

And it was hardware, not software. 

Oh, and my house is still in the offering if people don't want to make the drive. I'm OK pretty much wherever everyone decides. :tu


----------



## bobarian

Ratters said:


> Ok, got my sights on Derek then, he's young and impulsive enough.
> 
> And it was hardware, not software.
> 
> Oh, and my house is still in the offering if people don't want to make the drive. I'm OK pretty much wherever everyone decides. :tu


Pics! We need freaking pics!:hn


----------



## Ratters

Patience, battery is in the charger. :ss


----------



## jjefrey

So whats the decision about Saturday. 

Are we gonna be in Hercules, Fairfield or Brentwood? I need to plan accordingly.

What Time?



.


----------



## bobarian

jjefrey said:


> So whats the decision about Saturday.
> 
> Are we gonna be in Hercules, Fairfield or Brentwood? I need to plan accordingly.
> 
> What Time?
> 
> .


:tpd::tpd::tpd: Brentwood could be a bit chilly. BUT SOMEONE MAKE THE CALL!!!!!:r


----------



## dwhitacre

bobarian said:


> :tpd::tpd::tpd: Brentwood could be a bit chilly. BUT SOMEONE MAKE THE CALL!!!!!:r


Let's take a vote.

I think Brentwood.


----------



## cigarwife

dwhitacre said:


> That is very generous!
> 
> My MIL has a mean little rat dog that bites everyones feet and would probably cause people a lot of grief. Nasty.


I'm thinking you guys would be safer in Brentwood. You really don't want to experience the rath of Agnes the rat dog. Actually she's more like a cross between a rat and a pot bellied pig. But she will bite through your shoes.


----------



## weak_link

OK I vote for Brentwood too, just for the sake of voting.

To spice up the deal, here are your choices to partner with. Coke is fine but I like this stuff.










If you don't know what the big bottle with the Black label is, well...can't help you there.

Next up- Taylor Fladgate 10 yr tawny porto
or- the 1999 Brunello Di Montalcino straight from Italy.
or- a 2004 Lewis Cellars Reserve, it's a cab

So that's what I'm laying out.

According to Yahoo both Fairfield and Brentwood will be Sunny and a high of 58.

That wine travels fine so no sweat going to El Stevo's casa. The wind might be a tad chilly, even w/ the propane on the pit going full blast. You guys make the call.


----------



## weak_link

I do have one of these though but I can close the side yard gate and keep her over there if she gets annoying.


----------



## weak_link

cigarwife said:


> I'm thinking you guys would be safer in Brentwood. You really don't want to experience the rath of Agnes the rat dog. Actually she's more like a cross between a rat and a pot bellied pig. But she will bite through your shoes.
> 
> View attachment 6662


Jena, my dawg girl, would love to have that thing with a little bbq sauce on the side.


----------



## dwhitacre

weak_link said:


> Jena, my dawg girl, would love to have that thing with a little bbq sauce on the side.


Even BBQ sauce would make that dog taste any better.


----------



## bobarian

So it looks like Brentwood it is!:tu Please PM with your addy and set a time. I will be there with smokes in hand.:ss


----------



## dwhitacre

Who's your addy?

I mean what is an addy?

I got the PM.


----------



## weak_link

OK gang I'm going to send out the pm's and if anyone has a conflict we can EASILY do a switch but I'm going to move forward.

Lets talk about the time on this one. We've mentioned "afternoon" but is that 2? 3? 4? 3 seems pretty 'afternoon-ish' and I know we said we were going to do a short one but it does get a bit chilly when the sun goes down. If the wind is blowin' we might find ourselves moving the bikes out and us into the garage. Junk and tools everywhere but it's a man cave so whatdaya expect?

Lets do this. Throw out some times.


----------



## bobarian

1pm, lets get this party started!:bl


----------



## weak_link

bobarian said:


> 1pm, lets get this party started!:bl


Done

If I miss someone it's not because I don't want you to come, I just had a brain fade. Ping me with a pm if I don't and try not to chew muh butt too badly.

1:00 in Brentwood 94513

PM's w/ the addy on the way


----------



## Ratters

bobarian said:


> Pics! We need freaking pics!:hn


Someone's opened up a whole can a whoopass.










See everyone Saturday. :tu


----------



## weak_link

Ratters said:


> Someone's opened up a whole can a whoopass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See everyone Saturday. :tu


I was just showing Chris that thing online tonight, no joke.

Nice score homeboy.


----------



## bobarian

Ooooooh, Carbon Fiber Palio. Top notch hit, by a mystery bomber!:tu


----------



## gamayrouge

Ratters said:


> Someone's opened up a whole can a whoopass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See everyone Saturday. :tu


Since it's CF, does that mean you'll be able to cut your cigars faster? :r

P.s. Mine finally came in from my friend in NY. Cuts like a hot knife through butta! :ss


----------



## n2advnture

bobarian said:


> Ooooooh, Carbon Fiber Palio. Top notch hit, by a mystery bomber!:tu


:r I know...I know...:ss


----------



## dwhitacre

n2advnture said:


> :r I know...I know...:ss


What are you doing over hear, Mark?

You herfing with us? Or just paying a friendly visit?:r


----------



## gamayrouge

dwhitacre said:


> What are you doing over hear, Mark?
> 
> You herfing with us? Or just paying a friendly visit?:r


I wouldn't mind Herfing it up with Mark! Don't scare him away Darrell #2! :r


----------



## bobarian

Guys, John may be joining us Saturday. :tu
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=131360


----------



## dwhitacre

bobarian said:


> Guys, John may be joining us Saturday. :tu
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=131360


I just introduced myself to John and I saw Bob, Eric and Jeff did too.

Did he PM you Bob? Who's your addy?


----------



## tzaddi

dwhitacre said:


> I just introduced myself to John and I saw Bob, Eric and Jeff did too.
> 
> Did he PM you Bob? *Who's your addy?*


Don't you mean *Who's your Daddy?* 

You guys got your own little corner of CS going on here, kind of a "Banter" thread, if you will, nice. :tu


----------



## bobarian

dwhitacre said:


> I just introduced myself to John and I saw Bob, Eric and Jeff did too.
> 
> Did he PM you Bob? Who's your addy?


? I sent him a PM. :tu


----------



## dwhitacre

bobarian said:


> ? I sent him a PM. :tu


Good job! Bob!

Richard, I meant addy. Because I didn't know this meant address when I first encountered it.


----------



## tzaddi

dwhitacre said:


> Good job! Bob!
> 
> Richard, I meant addy. Because I didn't know this meant address when I first encountered it.


That's what I thought I just had to get in on some of this action over here, carry-on lads. 

The thought of you asking one of the other guys "Who's your daddy?" just gave me a smile.


----------



## Ratters

Well guys, the ex is screwing me again. I'll have the dogs Saturday so I probably won't be able to stay as long as I'd like. 

Still be able to get a couple cigars in though. :ss


----------



## bobarian

We can always change locations.:ss


----------



## jjefrey

bobarian said:


> We can always change locations.:ss


:tpd: If it makes a difference. I'm flexible.

.


----------



## Kondour

Would be easier if it was in Fairfield since ill be traveling from East Sacramento. Either way, I'll be there!


----------



## Ratters

Nah, don't wanna mess up Eric's party. We'll see, maybe I can get the roommate or neighbor to do some babysitting.


----------



## weak_link

I'm ok to change but lets make up our minds dudes. 

In other news I checked out the new B&M in town and had a couple smokes. They were over priced but it was a really nice place to hang out.

The 2nd was a CAO Camaroon and I'm still feeling like doodoo from that one an hour and a half later. Yuk.


----------



## bobarian

I think we should stay on schedule with Brentwood for this weekends herf:tu


----------



## dwhitacre

I don't want to waffle. It gets too confusing.:2


----------



## jjefrey

dwhitacre said:


> I don't want a waffle. :2


I like waffles, mighty tasty with butter and syrup.

.


----------



## Ratters

Mmmm, waffles with bacon in them.

Yeah, I'm still good with Brentwood. Worse comes to worse I just do 1-6. But I think I can get a babysitter.


----------



## dwhitacre

Ratters said:


> Mmmm, waffles with bacon in them.
> 
> Yeah, I'm still good with Brentwood. Worse comes to worse I just do 1-6. But I think I can get a babysitter.


Jeff and Steve,

Now I want waffles!!! F the herf. Let's meet for breakfast on Saturday. Then smoke a stogie out in the parking lot and call it a herf.:r


----------



## Kondour

Ratters said:


> Mmmm, waffles with bacon in them.
> 
> Yeah, I'm still good with Brentwood. Worse comes to worse I just do 1-6. But I think I can get a babysitter.


Waffles with bacon in them? really? damn... that must be delicious. I have a flight for about an hour or so on Saturday, so I'll be showing up in (brentwood) a little bit late.


----------



## bobarian

Kondour said:


> Waffles with bacon in them? really? damn... that must be delicious. I have a flight for about an hour or so on Saturday, so I'll be showing up in (brentwood) a little bit late.


No worries bro, I've got a Garcia Y Vega tubo with your name on it.:tu


----------



## dwhitacre

bobarian said:


> No worries bro, I've got a Garcia Y Vega tubo with your name on it.:tu


I have just the tube for you. Because Kondour said he would rather smoke the tube!:r


----------



## dwhitacre

I'm leaving guys!!!

See you tomorrow!!!

Let's Herf!!!


----------



## weak_link

OK guys, went by the brand spankin' new B&M and I have to say, it's a really nice place. Lots of leather sofas and recliners, two big plasma tv's, and mid-to high range smokes. His selection is a bit weak but he's only been open for a month. Most smokes are from $8-25 a pop. He would expect us to buy at least a stick or two if we hang out for extended amounts of time. He's new and while nice, is still very worried about paying the bills.

So that's my review on the local B&M.

I had two smokes while there, a RP Edge which I liked quite a bit, then I went w/ the CAO Camaroon and by the 1/2 way point I felt sick as a dog. Came home early and went to bed green in the face. Sorry to anyone who didn't get a reply from me last night.


----------



## Kondour

bobarian said:


> No worries bro, I've got a Garcia Y Vega tubo with your name on it.:tu


Thanks, I love the coronas tubos... they're a real smooth. The flavor is mixed with :BS and plastic.


----------



## bobarian

weak_link said:


> OK guys, went by the brand spankin' new B&M and I have to say, it's a really nice place. Lots of leather sofas and recliners, two big plasma tv's, and mid-to high range smokes. His selection is a bit weak but he's only been open for a month. Most smokes are from $8-25 a pop. He would expect us to buy at least a stick or two if we hang out for extended amounts of time. He's new and while nice, is still very worried about paying the bills.
> 
> So that's my review on the local B&M.
> 
> I had two smokes while there, a RP Edge which I liked quite a bit, then I went w/ the CAO Camaroon and by the 1/2 way point I felt sick as a dog. Came home early and went to bed green in the face. Sorry to anyway who didn't get a reply from me last night.


Sounds like we need to check this place out. When you go to a B&M in Cali you dont look at prices. Just grab a few and enjoy, the taxes so high you cant even compare to online. :ss


----------



## bobarian

Kondour said:


> Thanks, I love the coronas tubos... they're a real smooth. The flavor is mixed with :BS and plastic.


You must have got one that was really "on".:r


----------



## gamayrouge

Do we have a definite time? If it's noon, I can chill there for an hour or two then head in to work... I think it should take just over an hour to get to SFO from brentwood..


----------



## bobarian

gamayrouge said:


> Do we have a definite time? If it's noon, I can chill there for an hour or two then head in to work... I think it should take just over an hour to get to SFO from brentwood..


1PM is our start time if you can make it. Do you drive some kind of Back to the Future car??? Brentwood to SFO in an hour?????:r


----------



## weak_link

bobarian said:


> 1PM is our start time if you can make it. Do you drive some kind of Back to the Future car??? Brentwood to SFO in an hour?????:r


Yanno- I drove into The City a couple weeks ago for the first time in a while. I was totally blown away it only took a tick over an hour. That's provided no one crashes and gives dipwads the chance to rubberneck, the tunnel is going in your direction ( it should be coming out), and hwy 4 doesn't totally suck donkey. All of the above are possible but I flew home and was duly impressed with the quickness of it all. Plan on 1.5 and if you get here early no problem.


----------



## dwhitacre

I made it to Hurcules! My MIL's computer is working... her internet... is totally slow...

I got here and had a gift waiting for me from my Brother in-law.

*10 Belicoso's:*
2 Diablo Picantes
2 Black Partagas 1845
2 Red Partagas 1845
2 Cohiba
2 Macanudo

I am feeling filthy rich!!!

I am 100% ready to herf!!!


----------



## Ratters

dwhitacre said:


> I made it to Hurcules! My MIL's computer is working... her internet... is totally slow...
> 
> I got here and had a gift waiting for me from my Brother in-law.
> 
> *10 Belicoso's:*
> 2 Diablo Picantes
> 2 Black Partagas 1845
> 2 Red Partagas 1845
> 2 Cohiba
> 2 Macanudo
> 
> I am feeling filthy rich!!!
> 
> I am 100% ready to herf!!!


Nice score. :tu

OK, roomy is going to babysit so I should be able to stay awhile. 

Working on what smokes to bring. Hmmmm.


----------



## bobarian

Thats a great lineup of smokes. The Party Blacks are great, your BIL has some very good taste.:tu Yup I am arming the Halliburton as we speak!:ss


----------



## Kondour

Ratters said:


> Nice score. :tu
> 
> OK, roomy is going to babysit so I should be able to stay awhile.
> 
> Working on what smokes to bring. Hmmmm.


Camacho Triple Maduro lol


----------



## bobarian

Kondour said:


> Camacho Triple Maduro lol


Arent TWO boxes enough for you?:ss


----------



## weak_link

Kondour said:


> Camacho Triple Maduro lol


+1 :cf


----------



## Ratters

bobarian said:


> Arent TWO boxes enough for you?:ss


Rookie. I got 4. 

Really looking forward to tomorrow. Though I think I'm just gonna do 3 cigars. OK, maybe 4. :ss


----------



## weak_link

I gotta be honest guys- I thought my goodies would have been here by now, alas, they are not. I got meself covered but I won't have anything cool to offer the way I thought I would. 

I do have that nice wine and hopefully a peaceful, sunny backyard but that's it boys.


----------



## dwhitacre

I don't even know what to start with???

I have Padron Executive, or an Hoya de Monterry Excaliber, or a Dona Flor, or all the ones I listed above. I have never tried a Cohiba (is that a good one to have? Mild, medium, strong?).

I got the Camacho Triple Mad that I got from Steve. Or the nice selection from Bob - Maybe the Champagne?

I am not going to get any sleep tonight!!!

Damn... I hate being a noob!!!:r


----------



## jjefrey

weak_link said:


> I gotta be honest guys- I thought my goodies would have been here by now, alas, they are not. I got meself covered but I won't have anything cool to offer the way I thought I would.
> 
> I do have that nice wine and hopefully a peaceful, sunny backyard but that's it boys.


Not to worry, you don't have to offer up anything.

Looking forward to seeing everyone again :ss

Now for the important stuff. Who's bringing those bacon waffles? 

.


----------



## dwhitacre

You are the host - let us take care of you!!!

Those beverages look tasty.

I went to BevMo tonight. We don't have one near Chico. A lot of nice wine labels and a lot of nice stogies. I saw your Port. It looks like a good one.



weak_link said:


> I gotta be honest guys- I thought my goodies would have been here by now, alas, they are not. I got meself covered but I won't have anything cool to offer the way I thought I would.
> 
> I do have that nice wine and hopefully a peaceful, sunny backyard but that's it boys.


----------



## weak_link

You guys wanna BBQ some stuff?


----------



## jjefrey

weak_link said:


> You guys wanna BBQ some stuff?


I'm up for it. What do you want us to bring?


----------



## Darrell

Have a good time fellas. I'd love to join ya, but I have to open the shop at 10. :tu


----------



## jjefrey

Darrell said:


> Have a good time fellas. I'd love to join ya, but I have to open the shop at 10. :tu


We missed you at the last herf. How's it going at the shop?

.


----------



## Darrell

jjefrey said:


> We missed you at the last herf. How's it going at the shop?


It's going good man. Mikey and I both enjoy it. I work Tue - Thur - Sat. It's a good amount of extra cash and a lot of fun being so involved with the shop. Not to mention my boss is a good friend and a cool ass guy to work for, I could not ask for more.


----------



## jjefrey

Darrell said:


> It's going good man. Mikey and I both enjoy it. I work Tue - Thur - Sat. It's a good amount of extra cash and a lot of fun being so involved with the shop. Not to mention my boss is a good friend and a cool ass guy to work for, I could not ask for more.


Good to hear. So I guess no more Saturday Herfs for you?


----------



## Ratters

weak_link said:


> I gotta be honest guys- I thought my goodies would have been here by now, alas, they are not. I got meself covered but I won't have anything cool to offer the way I thought I would.
> 
> I do have that nice wine and hopefully a peaceful, sunny backyard but that's it boys.


Don't worry, I'm bringing plenty. 

I'll pick up the burger fixens on the way.


----------



## Ratters

Darrell said:


> It's going good man. Mikey and I both enjoy it. I work Tue - Thur - Sat. It's a good amount of extra cash and a lot of fun being so involved with the shop. Not to mention my boss is a good friend and a cool ass guy to work for, I could not ask for more.


Does the shop have a lounge? :ss


----------



## Darrell

jjefrey said:


> Good to hear. So I guess no more Saturday Herfs for you?


Well, I might host HERFs starting at like 4. That's plenty of time to enjoy some good smokes and food.


----------



## Darrell

Ratters said:


> Does the shop have a lounge? :ss


Yes, of course!

http://www.westcoastcigars.net


----------



## Kondour

Camacho Triples will be at my front door tomorrow around noon. I'm going to go fly, go home pick up the triples... then be at the herf shortly there after. See you all tomorrow!


----------



## Ratters

Darrell said:


> Yes, of course!
> 
> http://www.westcoastcigars.net


Then we'll start the herf next time at the shop. :tu


----------



## Darrell

Ratters said:


> Then we'll start the herf next time at the shop. :tu


OK sounds good to me. :tu


----------



## weak_link

I've got some burger meat but no buns. 
Great dry rub, too.

I was gunna run out in the morning to pick up some things but Steve says he has the 'fixins' covered.

Maybe bring some cokes or something if you want them? I've got a few but prob not enough to go the distance. I have a few things I gotta take care of in the a.m. and not sure I'll make it to the store in time. I went today but wasn't thinking about lunch tomorrow. [email protected]


----------



## Ratters

weak_link said:


> I've got some burger meat but no buns.
> Great dry rub, too.
> 
> I was gunna run out in the morning to pick up some things but Steve says he has the 'fixins' covered.
> 
> Maybe bring some cokes or something if you want them? I've got a few but prob not enough to go the distance. I have a few things I gotta take care of in the a.m. and not sure I'll make it to the store in time. I went today but wasn't thinking about lunch tomorrow. [email protected]


I'll hit the store in the morning.

And you know I never go anywhere without my drinks.


----------



## bobarian

You guys think too much. :r Smokes is all we need to herf, anything else is like gravy, just makes the smokes taste better. And I will guess that between, Jeff, Ratters and myself we got enough smokes for 10-12 ppl!:ss So just bring whatever and smoke whatever! Dont go all crazy, just enjoy!

And dont worry Derek, I think that GyV will still be around when you get to there.

:blLet's Herf!:bl​


----------



## weak_link

So what's the official head count?

Me
Ratters
Jeff
Bob
Daryl
Tam
flyboy 

??? anyone else I'm missing?


----------



## weak_link

bobarian said:


> You guys think too much. :r Smokes is all we need to herf, anything else is like gravy, just makes the smokes taste better. And I will guess that between, Jeff, Ratters and myself we got enough smokes for 10-12 ppl!:ss So just bring whatever and smoke whatever! Dont go all crazy, just enjoy!
> 
> And dont worry Derek, I think that GyV will still be around when you get to there.
> 
> :blLet's Herf!:bl​


Bob is my new cigar master. Sorry Ratters.:r


----------



## Ratters

weak_link said:


> Bob is my new cigar master. Sorry Ratters.:r


Oh, I am but Bob's young padawan. 

And I got somethin for Derek too. I know it was you. Bastard.


----------



## bobarian

Ratters said:


> And I got somethin for Derek too. I know it was you. Bastard.


Ruh, ro. This aint gonna be pretty.:tu


----------



## Kondour

Ratters said:


> Oh, I am but Bob's young padawan.
> 
> And I got somethin for Derek too. I know it was you. Bastard.


FYI it was not me...

Bob i can't friggen wait for that GyV 2 smokes in 1 the :BS cigar and the tubo... hmm. Thanks Bob!


----------



## bobarian

Kondour said:


> FYI it was not me...
> 
> Bob i can't friggen wait for that GyV 2 smokes in 1 the :BS cigar and the tubo... hmm. Thanks Bob!


Hmm, the mystery deepens!:dr

But I dont think that will excuse from a beating!


----------



## dwhitacre

I have just the Tube for Kondour and I expect him to smoke it down to the nub!


----------



## weak_link

You guys said it was a slippery slope but this is getting out of hand.

I know I didn't really need the cedar but I like doing strange things in my mancave after dark.

:ss




Man my garage smells good. Punch + sanded cedar = joy.


----------



## tzaddi

weak_link said:


> You guys said it was a slippery slope but this is getting out of hand.
> 
> I know I didn't really need the cedar but I like doing strange things in my mancave after dark.
> 
> :ss
> 
> Man my garage smells good. Punch + sanded cedar = joy.


Dude, that looks like aromatic cedar... Be careful if it is. You may keep the moths away from your smokes but they will take on the cedar smell (too strong). What you want to use is a Spanish cedar which is actually a mahogany. It looks like the cedar you have chosen is the same used for lining closets and making hope chest. Let me know if you need more information, I can dig some up for you.

-Richard


----------



## Ratters

Kondour said:


> FYI it was not me...
> 
> Bob i can't friggen wait for that GyV 2 smokes in 1 the :BS cigar and the tubo... hmm. Thanks Bob!


Hmmm, well, I still have somethin for ya bastard. :ss


----------



## weak_link

tzaddi said:


> Dude, that looks like aromatic cedar... Be careful if it is. You may keep the moths away from your smokes but they will take on the cedar smell (too strong). What you want to use is a Spanish cedar which is actually a mahogany. It looks like the cedar you have chosen is the same used for lining closets and making hope chest. Let me know if you need more information, I can dig some up for you.
> 
> -Richard


It is but I was going to seal it up with some clear seal. I'm just doin' it for the looks of things but if you have some scraps of Spanish cedar or stuff that is the real deal, I'd be happy to mooch some off 'ya. One little plank at the bottom does it for the real stuff doesn't it?

Is this stuff strong enough that is will bleed though a couple poly coats?


----------



## tzaddi

weak_link said:


> It is but I was going to seal it up with some clear seal. I'm just doin' it for the looks of things but if you have some scraps of Spanish cedar or stuff that is the real deal, I'd be happy to mooch some off 'ya. One little plank at the bottom does it for the real stuff doesn't it?


Sorry, it was looking real good too. You do what you think is best. But if you want some more information on Spanish Cedar here is a link...

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=128045&highlight=Spanish+Cedar

I don't have any Spanish cedar around or I would send it on over. I just use plenty of spanish cedar cigar boxes in my cooler.:tu


----------



## bobarian

weak_link said:


> I'm just doin' it for the looks of things but if you have some scraps of Spanish cedar or stuff that is the real deal, I'd be happy to mooch some off 'ya.


I can help you out there! Dont use the aromatic save that for the sweater drawer. :tu

Richard is the master, he grows his own tobacco!!! That's a dedicated BOTL!:ss


----------



## weak_link

Never questioned the mans knowledge, I had planned on coating it up all glossy but looks like I'm outta luck. S'ok- this is just leftovers from a drawer project anyway. Idle time on a Friday night with cigars, tools, and spare wood. At least my garage smells bitchin'!! :r


----------



## weak_link

ps// thx for the link!


----------



## gamayrouge

Won't be able to make it guys. Sorry. I had forgotten what tomorrow was. Take care and HERF it up big time!


oh and don't forget to light one up for me :tu


----------



## dwhitacre

The first one's for you Tam!:ss

We are goin' miss you Brother!

Sounds like we'll be down at Darrell's place for the next one in a few weeks.

Herfing is bad for your health :r!!! Stay green!!!



gamayrouge said:


> Won't be able to make it guys. Sorry. I had forgotten what tomorrow was. Take care and HERF it up big time!
> 
> oh and don't forget to light one up for me :tu


----------



## jjefrey

Sorry guys I wont be able to make this one. I just got a call to bid fairly large job, but the bid need to be turned in first thing Monday morning. Looks like I working all day today and tomorrow. Normally I'd probably blow it off but the phones are barely ringing right now and I can't afford to pass up a project.


----------



## dwhitacre

We going to miss you Jeff!!!

We understand!

The second one is for you Buddy!!!:ss:ss



jjefrey said:


> Sorry guys I wont be able to make this one. I just got a call to bid fairly large job, but the bid need to be turned in first thing Monday morning. Looks like I working all day today and tomorrow. Normally I'd probably blow it off but the phones are barely ringing right now and I can't afford to pass up a project.


----------



## bobarian

jjefrey said:


> Sorry guys I wont be able to make this one. I just got a call to bid fairly large job, but the bid need to be turned in first thing Monday morning. Looks like I working all day today and tomorrow. Normally I'd probably blow it off but the phones are barely ringing right now and I can't afford to pass up a project.


We will miss u buddy. But as you know there will be more herfs!:ss


----------



## weak_link

jjefrey said:


> Sorry guys I wont be able to make this one. I just got a call to bid fairly large job, but the bid need to be turned in first thing Monday morning. Looks like I working all day today and tomorrow. Normally I'd probably blow it off but the phones are barely ringing right now and I can't afford to pass up a project.


No worries mate, there will be more to come and paying rent ranks above herffin' time....well most days anyway. :ss

Hope you get the bid and I'll cya @ the next one.

:bl


----------



## Kondour

lol I just got home to Sacramento, I had to take have my sister pick me up in healdsburg airport, the plane i was flying wouldn't F'ing!! start then the battery went dead from the constant attempt to start. Sorry guy's. I'll be there at the next herf for sure!!! Hope you all had a great time, and smoked alot of stogies!
Derek


----------



## weak_link

Kondour said:


> lol I just got home to Sacramento, I had to take have my sister pick me up in healdsburg airport, the plane i was flying wouldn't F'ing!! start then the battery went dead from the constant attempt to start. Sorry guy's. I'll be there at the next herf for sure!!! Hope you all had a great time, and smoked alot of stogies!
> Derek


Sorry we missed 'ya Derek. Sounds like we had a better time than you did today!

I have to give a giant thanks to Steve, Bob, and Daryl for coming out to Brentwood. I think it's safe to say fun was had by all and holy cow did I end up with some nice gifts in the process. :chk THANK YOU!!!


----------



## weak_link

PS// Bob you left w/o the check. PM me your addy please.


----------



## jjefrey

Sounds like you guys had a good time. Sorry I missed it. I'm still working on that bid, probably got another 4-5 hours to put into it tomorrow.


----------



## Ratters

jjefrey said:


> Sounds like you guys had a good time. Sorry I missed it. I'm still working on that bid, probably got another 4-5 hours to put into it tomorrow.


Sorry Jeff, wish you were there. Plus you're suspect #1 now. 

Thanks Eric, had a great time. Girls are having fun smelling Jeno now.

Thanks Darrell and Bob for the great smokes and company, it made for a great day.

See you guys at the next one. :tu


----------



## jjefrey

Ratters said:


> Sorry Jeff, wish you were there. *Plus you're suspect #1 now. *
> 
> Thanks Eric, had a great time. Girls are having fun smelling Jeno now.
> 
> Thanks Darrell and Bob for the great smokes and company, it made for a great day.
> 
> See you guys at the next one. :tu


Sorry wasn't me Steve. Wish it was but I can't take credit for someone Else's handy-work.

.


----------



## jjefrey

weak_link said:


> PS// Bob you left w/o the check. PM me your addy please.


Eric,

If your sending out checks, I can send you my address.:ss

.


----------



## weak_link

jjefrey said:


> Eric,
> 
> If your sending out checks, I can send you my address.:ss
> 
> .


You got it man- in fact here 'ya go!


----------



## bobarian

Just got home, thanks Eric for the great herf! As always great smokes and great conversation. We missed you Derek, I will send out your check on Tuesday. :tu We missed you as well Jeff, at least someone got some work done today.:ss Hope to see everyone soon!:chk

PM on the way Eric, now get to work filling that cooler!. You to Darrell #2!


----------



## weak_link

bobarian said:


> at least someone got some work done today!


\

Hay! I smoked 4 cigars today. A personal best. I worked hard at enjoying each and every one.

I suppose my only regret is not being able to control meself with the Dona Flor without doing the review. Told Daryl I would and was so into the moment I forgot, which I suppose is a good thing in a weird way. Better to concentrate on good conversation with friends than focus too much on the review. After Steve does his I'll chime in to bump it.

My other observation is that after the 3rd smoke, I should really just switch over to .50 cent bundled smokes because my tastebuds were mashed. :r

Daryl was lookin' just a touch green when he left. You okay bud?


----------



## gamayrouge

Sorry if I missed it, but did you guys hit up the B&M or hang out at Eric's?

Either way, sounds like you guys had a good time! I've said it once but I'll say it again.

Ain't no Herf unless a n00b goes green!


----------



## Kondour

Darell did you smoke that empty tubo? Man... you have to ween yourself off just smoking the empty tubes, they'll make you sick everytime. lol
Derek


----------



## dwhitacre

I am afraid the rumors of my illness have been greatly exaggerated.

I made it home safely. Sorry I didn't check in. The baby needed me to help him get to sleep and I crashed. I did, however get up at the wee hours to get him a bottle and felt like I needed to shave my tongue. I am (I think) creating a new cigar term... "Herf Mouth". If you haven't heard it before then it's mine. I most definitely have Herf Mouth this morning.

Yes, Bob my mouth tastes like A$$. :tg

I had a great time yesterday and last night. We had great smokes, great conversation, great food and drink, and a great bunch of generous gorillas.

Eric, I smoked my personal best of 4 stogies as well. Thanks for hosting. You have a beautiful family and home. Thank your wife for me. Having a bunch of gorillas in the backyard can be disturbing for some. Hey, thanks for taking us down to your B&M Lounge. That place is incredible. Worth another visit sometime. I enjoyed the burgers and fixings. That last burger helped me achieve stogie number four. Thank you!

Steve, that Camacho Triple Maduro will always be remembered. Thanks for the gift and the graphic illustration of B on W porm. Honestly you are one generous guy and I am going to be enjoying some nice sticks for a very long time. Thank you for letting me follow you, and Bob out to the Hwy last night. I think I would have got lost. I'm always interested it what you have to say (your sage advice) about cigars&#8230; You are gaining Master status.

Bob, my Jedi Stogie Master, you are my mentor. Thank you for the trade&#8230; that will be posted upon my return to Chico. Thank you for the H. Uppman at the B&M (and my first H. Uppman may I add?). Thank you for the coolidor and hydrometer. Thank your for all you generous offerings throughout the evening as well as stogie related information, advice, and wisdom. 

To all the guys that missed this one&#8230; I'm sorry you did. We smoked a lot of stogies in your honor. Sorry this one was planned on the fly, which may account for why we had so few.


----------



## weak_link

dwhitacre said:


> I am afraid the rumors of my illness have been greatly exaggerated.
> 
> I made it home safely. Sorry I didn't check in. The baby needed me to help him get to sleep and I crashed. I did, however get up at the wee hours to get him a bottle and felt like I needed to shave my tongue. I am (I think) creating a new cigar term... "Herf Mouth". If you haven't heard it before then it's mine. I most definitely have Herf Mouth this morning.


Sorry man, didn't mean to imply you were hurlin' or anything.  Just looked a little smoked out by the end of the evening. I know I was. :r

As far as 'Herf Mouth" I brushed my teeth, used Scope and still felt like I could have busted out the Gilitte on the back of my tongue. Today, feel great.

BTW// Chris says we can come back anytime and she was happy to see the fire pit get so much use. So on her behalf, she says 'thanks for all the thanks but totally unnecessary, come back anytime!' So there it is. Lets make the rounds but lets add Brentwood to the rotation- wife approved.:chk


----------



## Darrell

:r

You guys are noobs. "ohhhh I smoked my personal best of 4 cigars, yada yada". The first HERF I had I smoked 11 cigars and they were all full bodied, not to mention I could have actually given reviews on them, not like I was powering through them. I need you guys to man up. Rookies. :r


----------



## weak_link

Darrell said:


> :r
> 
> You guys are noobs. "ohhhh I smoked my personal best of 4 cigars, yada yada". The first HERF I had I smoked 11 cigars and they were all full bodied, not to mention I could have actually given reviews on them, not like I was powering through them. I need you guys to man up. Rookies. :r


Did I mention I'm a big wussy? :r


----------



## Darrell

weak_link said:


> Did I mention I'm a big wussy? :r


You can ride a motorcycle which is almost laying on it's side but cannot handle a few rolled up tobacco leaves? Girly man! :r


----------



## weak_link

Darrell said:


> You can ride a motorcycle which is almost laying on it's side but cannot handle a few rolled up tobacco leaves? Girly man! :r


Yeah but that's easy!

Honestly I was surprised too. At one point I was a pack a day smoker so didn't think putting away 6 smokes would be a problem. Well I guess I've been away from large nicotine intake for a while 'cuz I was done by the fourth. Part of the problem is un-training myself not to smoke it like a cigarette. There may have been one too many deep inhalations by accident and maybe that's what put me right up to the edge? Whoops.


----------



## Ratters

Pics: :ss


----------



## weak_link

Nice pics Steve- puts a big smile on my face looking at them. :tu
:cb


----------



## Darrell

It looks like I missed out on a helluva HERF. I like that fire pit, I might have to build one for myself some day. You have a gas line running to it?


----------



## weak_link

Darrell said:


> It looks like I missed out on a helluva HERF. I like that fire pit, I might have to build one for myself some day. You have a gas line running to it?


That's how I roll mang. Twist, flick, whoooooffff!!!

Seriously though, I really enjoy it. I use it after dark when I'm playing with the dog in the winter/fall and as you can see, makes for great party time foot warmer. It still got pretty chilly once the sun went down and we were relegated to the garage.

Wonder what one of those big restaurant style propane warmer deals go for?:r


----------



## dwhitacre

Great pictures Steve (and Eric)!!!

Steve, thanks for posting them!!!:tu


----------



## Ratters

Here ya go:http://www.costco.com/Browse/Product.aspx?Prodid=11228744&whse=BC&topnav=&browse=&lang=en-US&s=1

I thought this one seemed interesting, though I can imagine the power meter spinning about about 10k rpm  http://www.costco.com/Browse/Product.aspx?Prodid=11228744&whse=BC&topnav=&browse=&lang=en-US&s=1

I must say I like this one for me:
http://www.costco.com/Browse/Product.aspx?Prodid=11228744&whse=BC&topnav=&browse=&lang=en-US&s=1


----------



## Ratters

Oh, working on the Dona Flor review right now. Derek is hopefully gonna stop by later for a cigar, so that will be nice too.


----------



## weak_link

I like this one and it's not even _that_ much more expensive. I want propane to keep it off the house bill.


----------



## Darrell

How about you SOB's come down to the shop on Saturday. Bob will be there at some point, he's bringing my RASCC's. :tu


----------



## jjefrey

Darrell said:


> How about you SOB's come down to the shop on Saturday. Bob will be there at some point, he's bringing my RASCC's. :tu


RASCC :dr, tasty stick. I just put one to a fiery death a few days ago.

What time is Bob headed down?

.


----------



## Darrell

jjefrey said:


> RASCC :dr, tasty stick. I just put one to a fiery death a few days ago.
> 
> What time is Bob headed down?


Yeah, RASCC's are one of my favorites. I'm not sure when he is showing up, I open at 10. :tu


----------



## weak_link

Darrell said:


> Yeah, RASCC's are one of my favorites. I'm not sure when he is showing up, I open at 10. :tu


hhhmmm....I do owe him a check. Why mail it when I could go for a smoke in San Jose.


----------



## dwhitacre

As of right now I have plans for next weekend. If for some reason those plans should happen to change then I would be able to say maybe!


----------



## Darrell

dwhitacre said:


> As of right now I have plans for next weekend. If for some reason those plans should happen to change then I would be able to say maybe!


You suck. You're not my other brother Darrell anymore. :tg


----------



## Ratters

Sorry, can't make it. Dog show and crab feed next Saturday.

You guys are missing a great herf with me and Derek. Just about to start cigar #3. Dona Flor review is up.


----------



## dwhitacre

Hey guys,

I made it back to Chico!

I had a great time yesterday!

Sorry that Darrell hates me, but I made prior commitments.:r

I think we have to start another Thread!!! :tu


----------



## tzaddi

dwhitacre said:


> I think we have to start another Thread!!! :tu


Just call it the "The Official Norcal Banter with dwhitacre Thread (I)"


----------



## bobarian

Darrell said:


> You suck. You're not my other brother Darrell anymore. :tg


Wakakaka, I had forgotten about that show! Now we got a new name for Darrell #2. He is now and forever "my other brother Darrell!:r

I plan on being to West Coast by 1pm. Gotta stop in Sunnyvale to visit the folks. Would be cool if a couple others showed up and we could smoke the old guys out of there!:ss


----------



## weak_link

tzaddi said:


> Just call it the "The Official Norcal Banter with dwhitacre Thread (I)"


Hiya Tzasddi~

You'll be glad to know Bob hooked me up with the correct cedar for my coolidor. I'm still going to put several coats of high gloss the boards I made, throw 'em in a shoebox for a couple weeks and see if it stinks. My thinking was if it doesn't stink it'll be OK to use for cosmetic purposes. Is that some wrong headed thinking or will they eventually infuse everything? A good sealer should do the trick but I'm still not sure, you gave me some links but never really let me know what you thought about a super high gloss, thick coat on the 6 sides of the planks. Dog rocket or do-able?


----------



## tzaddi

weak_link said:


> Hiya Tzaddi~
> 
> You'll be glad to know Bob hooked me up with the correct cedar for my coolidor. I'm still going to put several coats of high gloss the boards I made, throw 'em in a shoebox for a couple weeks and see if it stinks. My thinking was if it doesn't stink it'll be OK to use for cosmetic purposes. Is that some wrong headed thinking or will they eventually infuse everything? A good sealer should do the trick but I'm still not sure, you gave me some links but never really let me know what you thought about a super high gloss, thick coat on the 6 sides of the planks. Dog rocket or do-able?


Go for it. :tu Once you seal the wood the aromatics should not play into the equation. It's all good, I didn't want to say anything at first cause you where working it, but I didn't want the mean Darrell to come along and make fun of you.:mn I am just kidding, I know of no such Darrell,


----------



## bobarian

tzaddi said:


> Go for it. :tu Once you seal the wood the aromatics should not play into the equation. It's all good, I didn't want to say anything at first cause you where working it, but I didn't want the mean Darrell to come along and make fun of you.:mn I am just kidding, I know of no such Darrell,


Now I like that! "Mean Darrell" and "My other brother Darrell". Now we can keep them straight!:r:chk


----------



## weak_link

Mean Darryll already capped me in the butt about only having 4 smokes. I'ma lightweight. I need to take up after Steve and start training for the next one.

Workin' on a 5 Vegas Cask Strength right now. Nice smoke, thanks Steve.
:w


----------



## Darrell

:r

Wait, you were using AROMATIC CEDAR in your cooler?

Hey bro, come by my house. You can get some rotten oak logs out of my side yard for your next project. :r:r:r


----------



## weak_link

Darrell said:


> :r
> 
> Wait, you were using AROMATIC CEDAR in your cooler?
> 
> Hey bro, come by my house. You can get some rotten oak logs out of my side yard for your next project. :r:r:r


Yes I was but the intent the whole time was to make to floor out of some scrap aromatic cedar and just put several coats laquer on to seal them up. It was never in the plan to just let them breathe, which is where this thread took a wrong turn. I actually searched before I started but didn't really make that clear in my post. Now I know, say what I mean, mean what I say. :w


----------



## Darrell

weak_link said:


> Yes I was but the intent the whole time was to make to floor out of some scrap aromatic cedar and just put several coats laquer on to seal them up. It was never in the plan to just let them breathe, which is where this thread took a wrong turn. I actually searched before I started but didn't really make that clear in my post. Now I know, say what I mean, mean what I say. :w


Those rotten oak logs are $5 a piece. Give me a call when you want to pick them up. :r

noob.


----------



## weak_link

Darrell said:


> Those rotten oak logs are $5 a piece. Give me a call when you want to pick them up. :r
> 
> noob.


will I get :bn if I call you a cockgobbler right now? :r


----------



## dwhitacre

Ok! What's going on around here?

I go to bed last night not knowing that people are bantering on this Thread. And then to find my unsoiled name being used in tandem with the "Bad Darrell"... And Richard suggests we start a new thread: The Official Norcal Banter with dwhitacre Thread (I).:r

Holy Smokes - somebody needed to wake me up so I could weigh in.

Sorry, Bad Darrell! You called down the thunder!

All I can say is *I didn't hurl* and Scott Stapp (Eric) is going to *cover* those dang planks in like eighty coats of sealer (the sealer it's self should make the stogies flammable). End of story!!!:gn


----------



## Darrell

dwhitacre said:


> Ok! What's going on around here?
> 
> I go to bed last night not knowing that people are bantering on this Thread. And then to find my unsoiled name being used in tandem with the "Bad Darrell"... And Richard suggests we start a new thread: The Official Norcal Banter with dwhitacre Thread (I).:r
> 
> Holy Smokes - somebody needed to wake me up so I could weigh in.
> 
> Sorry, Bad Darrell! You called down the thunder!
> 
> All I can say is *I didn't hurl* and Scott Stapp (Eric) is going to *cover* those dang planks in like eighty coats of sealer (the sealer it's self should make the stogies flammable). End of story!!!:gn


Nobody asked you Mr. HERF mouth, ya ****ing sissies. Just wait till you start smoking real cigars and kick the Acids and Macanudos. :tg :r


----------



## gamayrouge

Darrell said:


> Nobody asked you Mr. HERF mouth, ya ****ing sissies. Just wait till you start smoking real cigars and kick the Acids and Macanudos. :tg :r


:r:r


----------



## gamayrouge

Darrell said:


> Nobody asked you Mr. HERF mouth, ya ****ing sissies. Just wait till you start smoking real cigars and kick the Acids and Macanudos. :tg :r


I smoke these, the guy I bought 'em from said they're pre-embargo habanos. They're pretty tricky to light, but once you get it going..

flavour country. :ss


----------



## dwhitacre

gamayrouge said:


> I smoke these, the guy I bought 'em from said they're pre-embargo habanos. They're pretty tricky to light, but once you get it going..
> 
> flavour country. :ss


Yummy!!! Swishers!!! Don't tell Mean Darrell he'll hog 'em all!!!:r


----------



## Darrell

:r

I am being referred to as "mean" Darrell now? :tg


----------



## bobarian

Darrell said:


> :r
> 
> I am being referred to as "mean" Darrell now? :tg


Yup, you are now "Mean Darrell" and the other D is "My other Brother Darrell" :r:chk


----------



## dwhitacre

Darrell said:


> :r
> 
> I am being referred to as "mean" Darrell now? :tg


I guess so!!!

Don't chew too many of those Swishers, they''ll rot your teeth!:r


----------



## weak_link

In more important news, my G2's finally came in today. Guess what I'll be puffin' on tonight? :ss


----------



## bobarian

weak_link said:


> In more important news, my G2's finally came in today. Guess what I'll be puffin' on tonight? :ss


Who the hell are you to get special treatment on a Holiday???:r
You must be taking care of you mail lady real good. :dr


----------



## dwhitacre

weak_link said:


> In more important news, my G2's finally came in today. Guess what I'll be puffin' on tonight? :ss


That's great news!!!:tu


----------



## weak_link

bobarian said:


> Who the hell are you to get special treatment on a Holiday???:r
> You must be taking care of you mail lady real good. :dr


:r I wish...it was DHL. Besides...if you know what my mail lady looked like you'd be disgusted with yourself. *shiver*:SM I was surprised it showed up today because the tracking notice said Tuesday. Now that's the way to do it- under promise and over-deliver!


----------



## dwhitacre

weak_link said:


> :r I wish...it was DHL. Besides...if you know what my mail lady looked like you'd be disgusted with yourself. *shiver*:SM I was surprised it showed up today because the tracking notice said Tuesday. Now that's the way to do it- under promise and over-deliver!


Under promise and over-deliver! That is my new motto. I'll try with my wife tonight!:r


----------



## weak_link

dwhitacre said:


> Under promise and over-deliver! That is my new motto. I'll try with my wife tonight!:r


dude, I have more corporate voodoo b.s. catch phrases I'll load up up with all kinds of garbage at the next herf.:bl

Speaking of which, when are we going to San Jo? I can't make Saturday either but lets get somethin' on the calender!


----------



## dwhitacre

weak_link said:


> dude, I have more corporate voodoo b.s. catch phrases I'll load up up with all kinds of garbage at the next herf.:bl
> 
> Speaking of which, when are we going to San Jo? I can't make Saturday either but lets get somethin' on the calender!


I can do something in a couple of weeks. Like a week from next Saturday.


----------



## Kondour

I'm down to herf anytime... let me know!!


----------



## gamayrouge

weak_link said:


> In more important news, my G2's finally came in today. Guess what I'll be puffin' on tonight? :ss


I've been waiting for a time when I can sit, relax and enjoy that G2 you gave me at the Ratters Herf. Maybe tomorrow before work eh?

I smoked 3 cigars today... I'm a baaaaaaaaad boy. On another note, I watched Buena Vista Social Club! Great flick. If anyone wants to borrow it let me know. I can bring it out to the next Herf. :tu

Tam


----------



## dwhitacre

Kondour said:


> I'm down to herf anytime... let me know!!


Looks like Ratters got you flying straight. You must have smoked some nice sticks on Saturday.

Let me guess Camacho's and Pepin?:tu


----------



## Darrell

bobarian said:


> Yup, you are now "Mean Darrell" and the other D is "My other Brother Darrell" :r:chk


I am sure Smokey Bob will love that name for me, since he spends half the HERF's whining that I'm making fun of him. :r


----------



## weak_link

Darrell said:


> I am sure Smokey Bob will love that name for me, since he spends half the HERF's whining that I'm making fun of him. :r


I'm gunna have'ta give Bob some lessons on reversing the heat with the Gorillas. Not like he needs the help but it sounds like Darryll and I are gunna get along just fine. :r:ss


----------



## Kondour

dwhitacre said:


> Looks like Ratters got you flying straight. You must have smoked some nice sticks on Saturday.
> 
> Let me guess Camacho's and Pepin?:tu


No Pepin's but i did smoke one camacho lol
But i did smoke,
Graycliff Crystal
Oliva series V Lancero which is awesome
Camacho Corojo or a 1962.. i don't remember, but it was really good.
Ratters supplied me with some great sticks like the Oliva, and the Camacho.


----------



## weak_link

Kondour said:


> No Pepin's but i did smoke one camacho lol
> But i did smoke,
> Graycliff Crystal
> Oliva series V Lancero which is awesome
> Camacho Corojo or a 1962.. i don't remember, but it was really good.
> Ratters supplied me with some great sticks like the Oliva, and the Camacho.


Nice selection :ss

It's been raining cigars around here for the last two days. Just got another two deliveries today. Punch for lunch while the baby slept- I'm pretty much stoked right about now.


----------



## bobarian

Kondour said:


> No Pepin's but i did smoke one camacho lol
> But i did smoke,
> Graycliff Crystal
> Oliva series V Lancero which is awesome
> Camacho Corojo or a 1962.. i don't remember, but it was really good.
> Ratters supplied me with some great sticks like the Oliva, and the Camacho.


LOVE the V Lancero's one of the tastier smokes out there!:tu


----------



## weak_link

So it looks like I'm in for some serious humi-tetris.

I have to thank everyone for helping me fill this thing up and also to Bob for tipping me off to an amazing sampler with all kinds of good stuff.

Thanks to Bob and Ratters, I now have a place to put all this stuff that somehow keeps rolling in. :r

I've also been busy, check it out :ss


----------



## bobarian

weak_link said:


> So it looks like I'm in for some serious humi-tetris.
> 
> I have to thank everyone for helping me fill this thing up and also to Bob for tipping me off to an amazing sampler with all kinds of good stuff.
> 
> Thanks to Bob and Ratters, I now have a place to put all this stuff that somehow keeps rolling in. :r
> 
> I've also been busy, check it out :ss


Break out that cooler!:tu


----------



## weak_link

bobarian said:


> Break out that cooler!:tu


I broke apart one of those boxes, pulled the staples, wiped down the wood w/ distilled water and am on hour 16 of the salt test. You totally set me up for my next step and that's something that's hard to fergit.:ss

Ratters and Bob are my cigar heros tied for number one. Everyone else is tied for #2. Except for Mean Darryll, he's, like, 3rd or something.

:bl


----------



## weak_link

PS// yeah yeah do a search but I know you guys know. I've read on various threads that 12-16 hours should do the trick.

I have the bag sealed and a put a long rectangular pitcher of water just in front of the seal to prevent any air leaks. Made my salt crystals by leaving them in a paste over night, letting them dry, then dropping a couple drops of water in just to make them damp but not wet. I poke the bag every couple hours to move the air around b/c I sealed it like a pillow. It has been at 68-9 for the past few hours. Is it now safe to assume that the gauge reads-7 low and base my humidor's readings on that? Or, should I just let it ride for another day?

thx dudes.


----------



## bobarian

Give it another few hours, just to be sure. :tu


----------



## dwhitacre

Man!!! Eric!!!

I go to work and come home to find all this activity on this Thread!

Wow!!!

I love the pictures of your cache, your collection, your horde, your supply, your store, your stockpile&#8230;

your beautiful stogies!!!

You magnificent bastard!!!:tu


----------



## gamayrouge

weak_link said:


> So it looks like I'm in for some serious humi-tetris.
> 
> I have to thank everyone for helping me fill this thing up and also to Bob for tipping me off to an amazing sampler with all kinds of good stuff.
> 
> Thanks to Bob and Ratters, I now have a place to put all this stuff that somehow keeps rolling in. :r
> 
> I've also been busy, check it out :ss


Kablam! At this rate that cooler will be filled within a month. Time to be like big brother. I see a tower in your future. :r


----------



## bobarian

Be careful with those Tats, be sure you have something to eat before you touch those!:ss


----------



## butterbeezy

bobarian said:


> Be careful with those Tats, be sure you have something to eat before you touch those!:ss


Those regionals are my favorite Tats by far. If you guys need some I can still get them at the B&M by the office. They might even have the East coast ones too (not sure, i haven't been there since before Christmas but i did buy some from there). :tu


----------



## Ratters

Where'd you get Tats? I don't have Tats. Not fair.

That's OK, I don't want them anyway. :|


----------



## butterbeezy

Grant's in SF has a ton of different Tats. RC's, Havana's, Cabinet's, Series P... They got em all. Like 'Pac says, "Holla at me" :tu


----------



## bobarian

butterbeezy said:


> Grant's in SF has a ton of different Tats. RC's, Havana's, Cabinet's, Series P... They got em all. Like 'Pac says, "Holla at me" :tu


Ratters know where to get Tat's, he's just scared of em.:r:chk:bn


----------



## weak_link

Ratters said:


> Where'd you get Tats? I don't have Tats. Not fair.
> 
> That's OK, I don't want them anyway. :|


You are currently sick and I now have TWO smokes you've never tried. Nice timing bud. :tu


----------



## gamayrouge

the tats are awesome! yo butterbeezy, how much are they going for @ grants? (west coast)


----------



## bobarian

gamayrouge said:


> the tats are awesome! yo butterbeezy, how much are they going for @ grants? (west coast)


Too much, try newhavanacigars.com or a few of the big boys may have them in stock. Newhavana has a nice Tat sampler.:tu


----------



## gamayrouge

bobarian said:


> Too much, try newhavanacigars.com or a few of the big boys may have them in stock. Newhavana has a nice Tat sampler.:tu


I don't think they have any cabs of the west coast. The only place that I could find that did was tower, but they're sold out now.

Yo Mean Darrell! What's the word with west coast cigars on the WC Verocu?


----------



## dwhitacre

gamayrouge said:


> I don't think they have any cabs of the west coast. The only place that I could find that did was tower, but they're sold out now.
> 
> Yo Mean Darrell! What's the word with west coast cigars on the WC Verocu?


I haven't seen Mean Darrell around much.

Maybe he is upset with us?

Maybe he is too busy?:z

Maybe he is sick?u Do you think he is sick?

Maybe he has a tumor?


----------



## weak_link

I seriously need to chill out on the clicking 'buy now.'


----------



## jjefrey

weak_link said:


> I seriously need to chill out on the clicking 'buy now.'


Nice looking selection you got there Eric. :dr


----------



## dwhitacre

weak_link said:


> I seriously need to chill out on the clicking 'buy now.'


Eric, WTF!!!

You are no more a newbie than Madonna is a virgin!


----------



## butterbeezy

gamayrouge said:


> the tats are awesome! yo butterbeezy, how much are they going for @ grants? (west coast)


believe it or not the WC Tats are only $10 which is what it should be. I'm not too sure if they'll sell by the cab. It was limit 2 at one point. Let me know if you want them... I'll battle the rain for a Bay Area BOTL


----------



## jjefrey

butterbeezy said:


> believe it or not the WC Tats are only $10 which is what it should be. I'm not too sure if they'll sell by the cab. It was limit 2 at one point. Let me know if you want them... I'll battle the rain for a Bay Area BOTL


For $10 looks like I'll be stopping by Grants tomorrow.:ss


----------



## Kondour

dwhitacre said:


> Eric, WTF!!!
> 
> You are no more a newbie than Madonna is a virgin!


LOL AWESOME... seriously Eric... WTF? lol Soon enough you can supply your local B&M with some sticks


----------



## weak_link

Oh crap.

I just checked the mailbox. That first one was on the porch.

This is it. I'm done for a while. Freekin' Ratters. He made me do all this 'ya know? :gn


----------



## Darrell

weak_link said:


> I seriously need to chill out on the clicking 'buy now.


Or start clicking "buy now" on some good smokes. :r


----------



## weak_link

Darrell said:


> Or start clicking "buy now" on some good smokes. :r


You gotta be kidding me you big ape. The GC Red is one of my favorite all time smokes. There should be some other little gems in there as well. Too bad you aren't man enough to handle some of the heavier ones I wasn't planning on smoking. Looks like I'll have to find new homes for 'em at the next herf. :r


----------



## Darrell

weak_link said:


> You gotta be kidding me you big ape. The GC Red is one of my favorite all time smokes. There should be some other little gems in there as well. Too bad you aren't man enough to handle some of the heavier ones I wasn't planning on smoking. Looks like I'll have to find new homes for 'em at the next herf. :r


:r

Shouldn't you be practicing smoking so you can smoke 2 cigars at the next HERF instead of one?


----------



## weak_link

Darrell said:


> :r
> 
> Shouldn't you be practicing smoking so you can smoke 2 cigars at the next HERF instead of one?


My last count was wrong. I had FIVE:chk Don't worry...plenty of time for smoking later this evening.

Working on a website for the local b&m and I figure I'll need some inspiration. So many smokes...so little time. :r


----------



## Ratters

Nice cigars Eric. :tu What are the little things under the Graycliffs?

Man, I hate being sick. Haven't had a smoke since I saw Derek last Sunday.


----------



## weak_link

Just a small tin of 10 of the CAO Cameroon. Figured I could use a quickie once in a while. :ss

I think now I'm just waiting on our tri-split of the dona flors, which have been shipped and I'm done. For now. 

You realize this is all your fault don't you Ratters? :al


----------



## bobarian

Ratters said:


> Nice cigars Eric. :tu What are the little things under the Graycliffs?
> 
> Man, I hate being sick. Haven't had a smoke since I saw Derek last Sunday.


He's ALIVE!:chk
Those look like more Graycliffs! :ss
Guess I'm gonna have to get him another cooler!:dr Eric is totally out of control!:r

Hope you feel better bud!


----------



## bobarian

weak_link said:


> You gotta be kidding me you big ape.


Wakakaka, Mean Darrell is back at full force!:chk


----------



## dwhitacre

weak_link said:


> My last count was wrong. I had FIVE:chk Don't worry...plenty of time for smoking later this evening.
> 
> Working on a website for the local b&m and I figure I'll need some inspiration. So many smokes...so little time. :r


That's Right!!! I totally forgot that "Cafe Cream" that Steve gave us!!! Hell Yeah!!! We smoked five!!!

Mean Darrell - Stick that in your pipe and smoke it!!!:r


----------



## bobarian

Damn, I must have brain damage, I forgot I had ordered these. I think I was doing a split with someone. :r Now I gotta search my PM's. 
Old Henry(Pepin) Lanceros. 
Does the Bulldog remind you of anyone's Avatar?
Also got my Taboo sampler today. Woohoo! 
http://imageshack.us
http://imageshack.us
http://imageshack.us


----------



## bobarian

dwhitacre said:


> That's Right!!! I totally forgot that "Cafe Cream" that Steve gave us!!! Hell Yeah!!! We smoked five!!!
> 
> Mean Darrell - Stick that in your pipe and smoke it!!!:r


Sorry boys, Cafe Cream's do not count. :r Thats like counting the second hand smoke and the gas from the firepit as two!:chk


----------



## gamayrouge

weak_link said:


> I seriously need to chill out on the clicking 'buy now.'





weak_link said:


> Oh crap.
> 
> I just checked the mailbox. That first one was on the porch.
> 
> This is it. I'm done for a while. Freekin' Ratters. He made me do all this 'ya know? :gn


Damn Eric! Your gonna have more smokes than I do soon! I still have cigars in ziplocs with a Humidipak.. shh.. don't tell anyone! :r I'm gonna have to take my own advice and get myself a cooler soon. :hn


----------



## gamayrouge

butterbeezy said:


> believe it or not the WC Tats are only $10 which is what it should be. I'm not too sure if they'll sell by the cab. It was limit 2 at one point. Let me know if you want them... I'll battle the rain for a Bay Area BOTL


Thanks for the heads up butter. You need to come out to one of the Herfs soon!



jjefrey said:


> For $10 looks like I'll be stopping by Grants tomorrow.:ss


Jeff, what time are you planning on going tomorrow? I don't have work till 4:30 at the airport. Maybe I can meet you there and mini-herf. (If I'm awake that early.)


----------



## weak_link

At the very least the box is totally cool Bobarian. I'm sure they are nice smokes knowin' you. :ss

PS// If I count the tiny cafe' cream and the $.50 no label, that' SIX! :r


----------



## Ratters

Hey, if anyone wants to pop over around 1 for a smoke with Bob and I, please feel free.

And lookie what came in the mail today: :ss


----------



## gamayrouge

Ratters said:


> Hey, if anyone wants to pop over around 1 for a smoke with Bob and I, please feel free.
> 
> And lookie what came in the mail today: :ss


Nice smokes!


----------



## weak_link

Nice! I'm still working on making it out there for a smoke but I'd say it's 40/60% right now and not looking promising.


----------



## jjefrey

I might be able to make. We'll see how my morning goes.


----------



## Darrell

bobarian said:


> Damn, I must have brain damage, I forgot I had ordered these. I think I was doing a split with someone. :r Now I gotta search my PM's.
> Old Henry(Pepin) Lanceros.
> Does the Bulldog remind you of anyone's Avatar?
> Also got my Taboo sampler today. Woohoo!
> http://imageshack.us
> http://imageshack.us
> http://imageshack.us


Nice, I've heard good stuff about Old Henry's. :tu


----------



## dwhitacre

Ratters said:


> Hey, if anyone wants to pop over around 1 for a smoke with Bob and I, please feel free.


Dang!!! Another spontaneous Herf!!! Three weeks in a row!!!:tu

By the way, Steve, nice package!:r


----------



## Darrell

You guys need to come to this.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=131761


----------



## dwhitacre

Smoke one for me guys!!!:ss


----------



## Darrell

dwhitacre said:


> Smoke one for me guys!!!:ss


:r

Yeah, me too.


----------



## Ratters

dwhitacre said:


> Dang!!! Another spontaneous Herf!!! Three weeks in a row!!!:tu
> 
> By the way, Steve, nice package!:r


That's what all the ladies say. 

Sorry your so far for the spontaneous herfs.

Man, I might have to start early, I'm really jonesin for a smoke. :ss

Eric, marriage first, so no biggie. Unless she's lookin to get you out of her hair. 

Mean Darrell, I'll definitely try to make that. :tu


----------



## jjefrey

Looks like I'll be there, but I'm gonna need to cut out around 3:30.


----------



## bobarian

Cool Jeff, will be nice to see you. I'll bring you a smoke. :tu

SuperBowl event sounds great! Some great Raffle prizes! Sorry, I wont be able to make that one. Got to work in the morning so no Super Bowl parties for me.


----------



## weak_link

Man it was great to see you guys, even if I had to boogie after just one smoke. 

Mr. Tam, yet another member of the BABOTLE (Bay Area Brothers Of The Leaf Edition) :r having his own personal ashathon:










This insta herf stuff is 'da business braddah!!


----------



## dwhitacre

Alright!!! Tam!!!:tu

Great picture!!! Big guy!!!:tu

You guys need to fill me in on the details!!!

Who was there? What did you smoke? Anyone turn green? What got brought or traded. Pictures R appreciated!!!


----------



## Ratters

Thanks for coming over everyone, it was a great Sunday surprise. :tu

It was Eric, Bob, Jeffrey, Tam, and I. Great time. I ended up doing four smokes, don't think anyone got green. But great company and conversation as usual. And damn, I made out like a bandit today, way to generous from everybody. :ss Sorry you missed it other brother Darrell.


----------



## jjefrey

Thanks for hosting Steve. It was great to sit down with fellow bay area BOTL. Sorry I had to cut out early. Next time with more planning I should be able to stay later.


.


----------



## jjefrey

weak_link said:


> Man it was great to see you guys, even if I had to boogie after just one smoke.
> 
> Mr. Tam, yet another member of the BABOTLE (Bay Area Brothers Of The Leaf Edition) :r having his own personal ashathon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This insta herf stuff is 'da business braddah!!


To bad that ash fell in his lap about 30 seconds after the photo was taken.

.


----------



## bobarian

As always, great seeing you all again. Eric, you should know by now it is insulting for a newbie to give a Gorilla more smokes that he receives.:hn

Tam, you are also on the radar, Aged Anejo??? WTF

Great day guys, thanks to everyone who made it. My other brother Darrell we missed you. And to all the other BABOTL's that could not make it. Hope to see you next time. :tu:tu:tu


----------



## dwhitacre

jjefrey said:


> Thanks for hosting Steve. It was great to sit down with fellow bay area BOTL. Sorry I had to cut out early. Next time with more planning I should be able to stay later.
> 
> .





Ratters said:


> Thanks for coming over everyone, it was a great Sunday surprise. :tu
> 
> It was Eric, Bob, Jeffrey, Tam, and I. Great time. I ended up doing four smokes, don't think anyone got green. But great company and conversation as usual. And damn, I made out like a bandit today, way to generous from everybody. :ss Sorry you missed it other brother Darrell.





bobarian said:


> As always, great seeing you all again. Eric, you should know by now it is insulting for a newbie to give a Gorilla more smokes that he receives.:hn
> 
> Tam, you are also on the radar, Aged Anejo??? WTF
> 
> Great day guys, thanks to everyone who made it. My other brother Darrell we missed you. And to all the other BABOTL's that could not make it. Hope to see you next time. :tu:tu:tu


Sorry I missed this one guys!!!

Hey, maybe Eric has a care package for me!!!:r

I PM'd Bob to let him know that I will be in Hercules on Feb 23rd. Maybe we can Herfup???


----------



## bobarian

Maybe Mean Darrell will have a herf(hint,hint) that weekend. We can go down to West Coast and then go mobile!:ss


----------



## weak_link

dwhitacre said:


> Sorry I missed this one guys!!!
> 
> Hey, maybe Eric has a care package for me!!!:r
> 
> I PM'd Bob to let him know that I will be in Hercules on Feb 23rd. Maybe we can Herfup???


Don't you worry 'bout a t'ing man. :ss


----------



## jjefrey

bobarian said:


> Maybe Mean Darrell will have a herf(hint,hint) that weekend. We can go down to West Coast and then go mobile!:ss


:tpd: or if Darrell's not up to, we could stay local.

.


----------



## dwhitacre

I PM'd Mean Darrell with the Feb. 23rd date. He said He would look into it!

I am actually cutting back until then so I can get Life Insurance. I know I'll get tested and I don't need anything in my system that will cause rates to go up... sooo I'll just smoke Cigars. :r


----------



## dwhitacre

weak_link said:


> Don't you worry 'bout a t'ing man. :ss


Thank you, Brother!!!:tu


----------



## weak_link

Still don't have the DF's yet...he just sent me a note that said they shipped but no tracking #. I'm sure they'll hit this week.


Had a tough night on the homefront last night. Only one thing to do for my baby-nap-time smoke: Oliva Series O, Double Tubo. This thing is a monster but damn good.


----------



## Darrell

HERF anyone?

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=133532

:bn


----------



## gamayrouge

Darrell said:


> HERF anyone?
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=133532
> 
> :bn


Sorry "Mean Darrel" I'll more than likely be up in Napa for most of that day. Hope you guys have a hell of a time though!

EDIT: I thought that was linked to the Super Bowl Sunday Party! I won't be able to make it because I have work at 1630, but I'll come early and watch you shake what your momma gave you for an hour or two. :r

Ratters, thank you again for your hospitality! You were right, root beer + smokes = :bl Thanks for that Sancho and the Partagas tin! They're like little baby cigars :r

Eric, Pleasure to see you again! Sorry you had to take off so early! I guess Daddy duty calls. Enjoy the smokes, did you get any Sancho Panza's in that 5 finger bag? If not, I'll grab some for next time we get together. The wrapper on the ones I have are yellower than I am! :bn

Jeffrey, Thanks for the Monte #4. Being the total n00b I am I didn't realize it was an ISOM when you gave it to me. When I lit it up, I had my suspicions. It shared a few taste characteristics with the '99 Sancho Panza Bob gave me. I wasn't certain though until Bob said something later  I look forward to hanging out with you soon.

Bob! Thanks for the Noella! It was a nice medium bodied smoke and was a great way to end the herf for me. I still need to find more stogies in this strength/flavor category. On top of that, now I gotta grab myself one of those bottles of 5x's Vector Fuel!

To everyone, Thank you for the wonderful company! It was a pleasure hanging out with you guys as always. Ain't nothing in the world like a BABOTLE Herf!:ss


----------



## dwhitacre

weak_link said:


> Still don't have the DF's yet...he just sent me a note that said they shipped but no tracking #. I'm sure they'll hit this week.
> 
> Had a tough night on the homefront last night. Only one thing to do for my baby-nap-time smoke: Oliva Series O, Double Tubo. This thing is a monster but damn good.


Thanks for the update!!! I'll send a check this week!

Sorry things are not good at home. I hope it got worked out!

How was that Oliva O?


----------



## weak_link

When I met all you guys someone gave me a a very dark and oily Sancho Panza but I fergit who. 
Had a chance to spend a little time in the garden this morning and thought this 7" or so stick would be a good one. 
Turns out this is a great smoke! Super smooth with lots of coco and cream that won't quit. I neglected her a couple times and thought I'd have to do a relight or at least a retouch but not once. Very nice smoke and added to the 'will buy' list. 

So whoever you are, thanks!:ss:tu


----------



## bobarian

weak_link said:


> When I met all you guys someone gave me a a very dark and oily Sancho Panza but I fergit who.
> Had a chance to spend a little time in the garden this morning and thought this 7" or so stick would be a good one.
> Turns out this is a great smoke! Super smooth with lots of coco and cream that won't quit. I neglected her a couple times and thought I'd have to do a relight or at least a retouch but not once. Very nice smoke and added to the 'will buy' list.
> 
> So whoever you are, thanks!:ss:tu


If the wrapper was yellowed it came from Tam, the one from me was not as aged. But fresh or aged these are a great inexpensive smoke. Smooth and chocolatey.:ss

Saturday bump for the herf!:tu:tu:tu


----------



## gamayrouge

bobarian said:


> If the wrapper was yellowed it came from Tam, the one from me was not as aged. But fresh or aged these are a great inexpensive smoke. Smooth and chocolatey.:ss
> 
> Saturday bump for the herf!:tu:tu:tu


I toss them in some rich melted butter and into the frying pan, 2 mins ea. side for the yellow.


----------



## bobarian

gamayrouge said:


> I toss them in some rich melted butter and into the frying pan, 2 mins ea. side for the yellow.


Shhhhh, we dont want Eric to know!:dr

For anyone in the area looks like we are doing a little mini-herf tomorrow at Jeff's place in Hercules. Shoot him a PM if you are interested.:ss


----------



## gamayrouge

Jeff's place is actually in Pinole. Not a huge difference in location, just wanted to clarify.


----------



## jjefrey

bobarian said:


> Shhhhh, we dont want Eric to know!:dr
> 
> For anyone in the area looks like we are doing a little mini-herf tomorrow at Jeff's place in Hercules. Shoot him a PM if you are interested.:ss


For anyone interested the mini herf will be at my place tomorrow from about noon till 4:30. So far it will be Bob, Tam and myself. Anyone else in the area who's interested in stopping by shoot me a pm for my addy.

.


----------



## dwhitacre

Smoke one for me guys!!!:tu


----------



## jjefrey

jjefrey said:


> For anyone interested the mini herf will be at my place tomorrow from about noon till 4:30. So far it will be Bob, Tam and myself. Anyone else in the area who's interested in stopping by shoot me a pm for my addy.
> 
> .


LAST CALL FOR ANY ONE INTERESTED IN STOPPING BY TODAY.

.


----------



## gamayrouge

Noon!? I'd better get my butt over there!


----------



## pinoyman

Have fun Guys!:ss


----------

